# NBT Flash Fail with esys



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I attempted to update my NBT tonight with v50.4 but it fail at 71% through the sw flash, I am trying to recover it with istaP but it just keeps rebooting it.

I tried with esys & ICOM first but that failed before the btloader update & could only get it to start using the URL option & that's when it failed at 71%.

If anyone has any tips that might get it to complete the update that would be great.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Ok after 4hrs on ista it won't program it, it make 3 attempts to save user data then moves to program but NBT just keeps rebooting, back on esys now on 38% & counting


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## larryzhou (Mar 21, 2012)

good luck,,,,,


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Ok, after 9hrs of hell! It's done, turns out the the "Top Quality" enet cable I bought wasn't so good after all!
After holding it in position it went through ok.
Now I need to find out what extras we get with the 50.4 sw!!!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Strange it wouldn't work with the ICOM, I would have thought that would have been the most solid option!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

lucky guy


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## boxy (Dec 12, 2005)

Is the NBT retrofitted?


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

no, it came with it from factory


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello mcrussell,


If I understand correctly, finally It worked with Esys alone ? Please, keep us informed with new coding possibilities. Maybe FCW will work now...


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Yes, completed with just esys, the only thing I see different is the new voice icon in the top left with suggestions when you use VR.
FCW I think is more related to KAFAS sw level & build date


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

mcrussell said:


> Yes, completed with just esys, the only thing I see different is the new voice icon in the top left with suggestions when you use VR.
> FCW I think is more related to KAFAS sw level & build date


Do you have SIRI as well?


----------



## tmehanna (Jan 23, 2009)

mcrussell said:


> Yes, completed with just esys, the only thing I see different is the new voice icon in the top left with suggestions when you use VR.
> FCW I think is more related to KAFAS sw level & build date


I second the question if you got Siri too. I was also wondering if your display shows the volume level while you adjust it and what NBT_XXXX shows in your navigation version info. Sorry for the grand inquisition but I've been thinking about doing the upgrade myself.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Do you mind posting an idiot's guide to flashing the NBT? Is it pretty much the same process as that posted on 6WA retrofit?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> Do you mind posting an idiot's guide to flashing the NBT? Is it pretty much the same process as that posted on 6WA retrofit?


Same exact process.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks. NBT is en route. Not sure if I want to flash it to update the VIN or buy a CAN emulator


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

It's the same process as Shawn posted in the dme flash thread but I also ticked ibandeploy which added 30mins to the flash time, I'm not sure what that updates though.
Here are some pics.




















Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

The voice icon has changed in the top left & has suggestions along the top, no visual volume or Siri voice but I have only coded it with my 0712 build date, will try it with 0713 & compare the NCD to see what's different.



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I was in an brand new f30 the other day & if I'm not mistaken when using Bluetooth audio you got album art & could select playlists etc.
Is there anyone with an 07/13 or later f10 or f30 who can confirm?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tmehanna (Jan 23, 2009)

mcrussell said:


> I was in an brand new f30 the other day & if I'm not mistaken when using Bluetooth audio you got album art & could select playlists etc.
> Is there anyone with an 07/13 or later f10 or f30 who can confirm?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


This was in f10 LCI what's new literature so I assume it is a new nbt feature across the board. Could you please check your NBT version in navigation, should be right below the map version.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Ok, I'm in the car now, version is NBT_B13185A

what do this equate to?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

tmehanna said:


> Please pardon my ignorance but mcrussel posted a comprehensive changelog so why can't you just restore your production date then code the bits you need to enable new HU features? Isn't that possible?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using BimmerApp mobile app


I am not a pro but the HU_NBT module and firmware are differents. In my case, if I code with a prod date after 1112 with 50.4, I have front cam errors.

mcrussel has problems coding with the same psdzdata with WiFi option but in my case that works perfectly.

Not easy for beginners !


----------



## tmehanna (Jan 23, 2009)

bandido said:


> I am not a pro but the HU_NBT module and firmware are differents. In my case, if I code with a prod date after 1112 with 50.4, I have front cam errors.
> 
> mcrussel has problems coding with the same psdzdata with WiFi option but in my case that works perfectly.
> 
> Not easy for beginners !


I am a complete newbie and have never actually done this, but I really doubt the firmware is different for NBT HU, I think it's the same firmware with some disabled functions but you can never be sure until you restore your production date and see if the fields outlined in Mcrussel's changelog are available for manipulation. Perhaps he'll be kind enough to share his experience with us

Sent from my GT-I9500 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

I turned on all those options in mcrussell's change log but the only thing that is different is the ambient option that doesn't work and all the touch controller features. I have a 0113 prod date. How do I change it to 0713?


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have the 50.4 installed on my car my build date is 7/12 I have the new NBT if i code the options from the change log will it give me the Bluetooth features and Volume access the screen ?


----------



## tmehanna (Jan 23, 2009)

GDMERC said:


> I turned on all those options in mcrussell's change log but the only thing that is different is the ambient option that doesn't work and all the touch controller features. I have a 0113 prod date. How do I change it to 0713?


Are you trying to say that you upgraded to NBT_B13185A firmware then enabled all the features in the changelog but saw nothing different except the ambient light option that doesn't work?


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

I haven't upgraded any firmware. My NBT version is NBT_D something. Don't remember the exact version at the moment. I just went into HU_NBT module and I activated the options I saw in his change log. The only thing different was ambient light and the touch controller features.



tmehanna said:


> Are you trying to say that you upgraded to NBT_B13185A firmware then enabled all the features in the changelog but saw nothing different except the ambient light option that doesn't work?


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

GDMERC said:


> I turned on all those options in mcrussell's change log but the only thing that is different is the ambient option that doesn't work and all the touch controller features. I have a 0113 prod date. How do I change it to 0713?


Hello,

Follow this tutorial and change Zeitkriterium to 0713 instead add new code in SALAPA.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7794587&postcount=5


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

bandido said:


> Hello,
> 
> Follow this tutorial and change Zeitkriterium to 0713 instead add new code in SALAPA.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7794587&postcount=5


Thanks so much for your help


----------



## tmehanna (Jan 23, 2009)

GDMERC said:


> I haven't upgraded any firmware. My NBT version is NBT_D something. Don't remember the exact version at the moment. I just went into HU_NBT module and I activated the options I saw in his change log. The only thing different was ambient light and the touch controller features.


If I am not mistaken. the "NBT_D something" is tan early release of NBT firmware and I am not surprised if it doesn't support the new features. I am suggesting you update the NBT firmware without messing around with the production date and then enabling the features in the new firmware.


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

tmehanna said:


> If I am not mistaken. the "NBT_D something" is tan early release of NBT firmware and I am not surprised if it doesn't support the new features. I am suggesting you update the NBT firmware without messing around with the production date and then enabling the features in the new firmware.


Thanks. I'll try your suggestion first.


----------



## theMpower (Feb 7, 2013)

So ... With this you mean that you have updated your NBT with Enet cable? Have you used any external power source?

FSC certificates would be lost? Good to know for future.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a BMW power supply which gives a smooth 14v during programming.
Yes I updated the NBT with a enet cable, I tried using my ICOM but it kept failing.
Functions I have working with 50.4 which I didn't have with 49.4 are:

Enhanced Bluetooth audio menu with album art
Volume level onscreen
New voice icon in top left
Siri voice
Long/lat input on Nav 
LDW pop up on screen when activated
Torque Display
Online widgets on split screen menu

Functions that appeared but don't work 

Ambient light settings
Headlight adaption (when changing from driving on left to right)
Wifi (did not activate by default 07/13 coding & doesn't work when manually activated)

I am convinced the FCW errors are hardware based as 50.4 doesn't give any updated software version for the KAFAS or KOMBI


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

I also have 50.4 running on my car build f10 07/12


I was able to get the following working tonight. 

Enables Bluetooth music browsing and album art over bluetooth
HU_NBT 
3000
ENT_BTAS_IAP_COVERART AKTIV
3003
ENT_BTAS_METADAT AKTIV
ENT_BTAS_BROWSING AKTIV

Enable Siri over long press of voice botton
ce_device_speech_recognition AKTIV

This also works (will display volume bar across screen)
VOLUME_POPUP_DISPLAY AKTIV


Working on getting album art for XM Radio I enabled SDARS_ALBUM_ART but didnt do anything.


----------



## tmehanna (Jan 23, 2009)

mcrussell said:


> I am convinced the FCW errors are hardware based as 50.4 doesn't give any updated software version for the KAFAS or KOMBI


Can't you restore production date and see if that will fix it? You can enable the new features afterwards.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## theMpower (Feb 7, 2013)

mcrussell said:


> I have a BMW power supply which gives a smooth 14v during programming.
> Yes I updated the NBT with a enet cable, I tried using my ICOM but it kept failing.
> Functions I have working with 50.4 which I didn't have with 49.4 are:
> 
> ...


Like this?










I am interested in buying one.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

theMpower said:


> Like this?
> 
> ...
> 
> I am interested in buying one.


That one is manufactured by CTEK and private labeled for BMW:

http://smartercharger.com/

http://smartercharger.com/battery-chargers/

They make quality products.


----------



## theMpower (Feb 7, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> That one is manufactured by CTEK and private labeled for BMW:
> 
> http://smartercharger.com/
> 
> ...


Looks good! I will buy one to upgrade my NBT. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

theMpower said:


> Looks good! I will buy one to upgrade my NBT. Thanks!


Go big Bro...it's only $300 USD: 

http://smartercharger.com/products/batterychargers/ctek-multi-us-25000/


----------



## theMpower (Feb 7, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Go big Bro...it's only $300 USD:
> 
> http://smartercharger.com/products/batterychargers/ctek-multi-us-25000/


LOL! I figured this would be worth: http://smartercharger.com/battery-chargers/#CTEK Multi US 3300


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

theMpower said:


> LOL! I figured this would be worth: http://smartercharger.com/battery-chargers/#CTEK Multi US 3300


...wise choice...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mcrussell said:


> I remember reading something in the log about programming mode, I have the log if you can make any sense of it but its 32mb


Oh, that's quite alright, but I will pass. 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## rosswell (Oct 1, 2013)

How long will it take to flash the NBT? The KOMBI needs app. 8-10min.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rosswell said:


> How long will it take to flash the NBT? The KOMBI needs app. 8-10min.


From @matg28's Post # 80:

"_*it took a good 1 hour 40 minutes to complete flashing, then about 30 mins to re-code everything else*_"

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7931512&postcount=80


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

How do I prevent my car from going into sleep mode? Keeping the door open isn't working


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

Also I get error" finished with error in preparation"


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

GDMERC said:


> Also I get error" finished with error in preparation"


Did you have a battery charger running? It doesn't sound like you did. This error sounds like the built-in issue where car voltage must be at 13-15 or it wont allow you to start the update.

Someone else can correct/confirm but I think that once it "starts" (gets beyond the error) it keeps the car awake, but I would like that confirmed too for when I do my update.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

So if I understood it right, if I have too much time and nothing else to do I can update my hole car to 50.4 (including DME and all other ECUs) with e-sys? Step by step or in one rush?

So it could be the same like an update from the dealer (he will have 150€ for it)?

CU Oliver


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

Yeah I had a battery charger hooked up the whole time but it was only 12V. That might of been the problem. My car is now at the dealership because I figured the error wasn't fixable at my level.



Drewsky said:


> Did you have a battery charger running? It doesn't sound like you did. This error sounds like the built-in issue where car voltage must be at 13-15 or it wont allow you to start the update.
> 
> Someone else can correct/confirm but I think that once it "starts" (gets beyond the error) it keeps the car awake, but I would like that confirmed too for when I do my update.


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

GDMERC said:


> How do I prevent my car from going into sleep mode? Keeping the door open isn't working


You might try opening the driver's window, closing the door, then lean in the window, and turn the car on. I believe opening the door while the car's power is on will cause the car to go into sleep mode.


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone in boston area willing to help me with this?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## matg28 (Oct 28, 2013)

More success!!....

I've used the same procedure to update EPS, ETKM, FLA3, EMF and EGS, however, I just can't update the Kombi to the latest firmware.

My Kombi is the extended cluster one, and when trying to flash (usual 4 options, bf, sw, cd, iba), here's what I get....

TAL execution started. [C205]
ExecutionID=2013/11/06-11:29:05.596

[Exception - KOMBI - 60] SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu ECUId:KOMBI_0x60.

Excpected: [hwel_0000005d-006_000_000, hwap_00000141-255_255_255, hwap_00000ce5-255_255_255],

Actual: [hwel_0000005c-005_000_000, hwap_00000ce5-255_255_255, hwap_00000141-255_255_255, btld_000003c0-004_009_021, swfl_000003c1-004_060_000, swfl_00000413-004_030_000, flsl_00000393-004_009_075, swfl_000003c3-004_031_001, swfl_000003c2-004_060_001, swfl_000003c4-004_019_000, cafd_00000069-009_001_004]

TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithErrorInTransaction". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "2min 33s". [C206]

Not sure what's happening, tried just a boot loader flash, same error.

Any clues anyone? - I would love to have everything running the latest version (whether or not it actually does anything  )

Ah - just seen a post by Shawn on another thread: For target Calculation, try using the car's actual I-Step(shipm) for calculation of SVT Target, but after calculation, select "HW-IDs from SVTactual", and then Save. Then flash it.

I'll give that a go!


----------



## matg28 (Oct 28, 2013)

Worked like a charm


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matg28 said:


> Worked like a charm


:thumbup:


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

I had a quick question so does Zeitkriterium to 0713 I have to do this the same way I would change the VO other then it coding new features does it affect anything else ? Do I need to code the each module once I do this ? 

Also how do you compare the code options ? Sorry trying to understand how all this works with out breaking something and dealing with the dealer. 
0713 & 5AS I get FCW error, there is hw change for ICM, DSC, NBT & KAFAS in ETK so I ended up comparing NCD files with TOKENMASTER's excellent tool


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

jimmy9980 said:


> I had a quick question so does Zeitkriterium to 0713 I have to do this the same way I would change the VO other then it coding new features does it affect anything else ? Do I need to code the each module once I do this ?
> 
> Also how do you compare the code options ? Sorry trying to understand how all this works with out breaking something and dealing with the dealer.
> 0713 & 5AS I get FCW error, there is hw change for ICM, DSC, NBT & KAFAS in ETK so I ended up comparing NCD files with TOKENMASTER's excellent tool


Others better in the know can correct me, but I thought that I recall reading back a few pages that if you change the build date (Zeitkriterium), you will get errors.  Solution is to leave the date alone and enable the newer features by coding the options in the module.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Drewsky said:


> Others better in the know can correct me, but I thought that I recall reading back a few pages that if you change the build date (Zeitkriterium), you will get errors. Solution is to leave the date alone and enable the newer features by coding the options in the module.


Is there a way to tell what options are new ?


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

jimmy9980 said:


> Is there a way to tell what options are new ?


My method will be to refer to post #23 in this thread 

I'm sure there is a method as the poster did something to get the list.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Drewsky said:


> My method will be to refer to post #23 in this thread
> 
> I'm sure there is a method as the poster did something to get the list.


Thats what I did too I looked at those to see the difference, I was just curious to see how he did that figure out the differences between the build dates.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I read the coding data from the NBT before flashing then coded it again after flashing & compared the 2 ncd files with NCDtool to look at the changes


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

I read in another forum that the two E-Sys options might need to be checked:
"Update VCM after TAL Exec" and "Update MSM after TAL Exec".

What is right on this: checked or unchecked?

I'm only doing one module and not the whole car so I technically wouldn't want a new i-step registered in VCM, and MSM involves security, and dont know if I want that screwed with, so what does the group say about these?


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I didn't update mine as I was only updating the NBT & everything works fine, I was only 1 I level away though, if your update a few levels I recommend updating the whole car with ista 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

mcrussell said:


> I didn't update mine as I was only updating the NBT & everything works fine, I was only 1 I level away though, if your update a few levels I recommend updating the whole car with ista
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Ok, I'll leave them off unless I'm told different. Did you get your FCW errors sorted?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Let me post my questions again. So it's possible to update the hole car with e-sys if I update every ECU step by step? Is there a sequence I have to follow?

I want to update NBT, Kombi, DME, EGS and some other ECUs. I never worked with ISTA before and I don't know whether the normal ethernet cable would fit for that. It should not be the best way to update a car with ISTA for the first time of using it. Or have someone here a step-by-step guidline for that?

Thanks for help.

CU Oliver


----------



## matg28 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes, is should be possible to do the whole car.... (With E-SYS)

But, I have no experience of flashing the DME or Gateway (ZGW?)

I only had to do: FLA3, EGS, EMF, FRM, EKPM2, EPS, HU_NBT, KOMBI

DME always scares me - that's an important module  !!

I'm sure Shawn has some experience with DME and Gateway.

One thing I've found from doing EPS and EGS is that the car feels much different now. Steering feeling is better in all driving modes (slightly heavier), and the gearbox seems much much smoother. Could just be me, or the car re-calibrating itself.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I never got the FCW working, I am sure it is due to hardware differences in the KAFAS & ICM 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Let me post my questions again. So it's possible to update the hole car with e-sys if I update every ECU step by step? Is there a sequence I have to follow?
> 
> ...


I have not flashed whole car with E-Sys, but when you generate the TAL, it lists all ECU's needing an update, so if you select all ECU's in the TAL, E-Sys should flash all the ECU Targets, and in the proper order.


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

mcrussell said:


> I never got the FCW working, I am sure it is due to hardware differences in the KAFAS & ICM
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Can you give some details on this? I have FCW option from factory and I dont want to break it. Was your FCW a retrofit? Was the error due to changing build date or was it present after applying update to NBT only?

Thanks


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have not flashed whole car with E-Sys, but when you generate the TAL, it lists all ECU's needing an update, so if you select all ECU's in the TAL, E-Sys should flash all the ECU Targets, and in the proper order.


Hello Shawn!

Thanks for this information. I've one more question about it.
Should I flash with check boxes in blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy and ipaDeploy or with all check boxes??

CU Oliver


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have not flashed whole car with E-Sys, but when you generate the TAL, it lists all ECU's needing an update, so if you select all ECU's in the TAL, E-Sys should flash all the ECU Targets, and in the proper order.


While I was searching around for details on module programming I stumbled on this thread that may be helpful to you, talks about special care needed for the ACSM and ZGW.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=698424

Edit: Oops, grabbed wrong post to quote  Meant for milkyway's question.


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

I ended up getting this battery charger/power supply through amazon.

http://www.centurytool.net/INC_812A_12_Volt_12_Amp_Industrial_8_Bank_Charger_p/shuinc-700a.htm


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

GDMERC said:


> I ended up getting this battery charger/power supply through amazon.
> 
> http://www.centurytool.net/INC_812A_12_Volt_12_Amp_Industrial_8_Bank_Charger_p/shuinc-700a.htm


I have the same one on the way. It should be here next week sometime.


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

GDMERC said:


> I ended up getting this battery charger/power supply through amazon.
> 
> http://www.centurytool.net/INC_812A_12_Volt_12_Amp_Industrial_8_Bank_Charger_p/shuinc-700a.htm


Hi GDMERC,

What about your NBT ? What said the BMW dealer about your car ?


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

bandido said:


> Hi GDMERC,
> 
> What about your NBT ? What said the BMW dealer about your car ?


The dealer programmed all the other errors I had but wouldn't touch the NBT. I just have to reflash my NBT with the new power supply I bought. They made me take out my 6WB & touch controller before they would even touch my car.


----------



## tmehanna (Jan 23, 2009)

GDMERC said:


> The dealer programmed all the other errors I had but wouldn't touch the NBT. I just have to reflash my NBT with the new power supply I bought. They made me take out my 6WB & touch controller before they would even touch my car.


You had the touch controller retrofitted?


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

tmehanna said:


> You had the touch controller retrofitted?


I have all the Itouch parts but I can't install because I can't find a cable for the touch module.

Controller: 65829320288

Touch module: 65829320275

I didn't VO any codes. I just turned on all ZBE references under HU_NBT that related to touch.

I had this in my car at the time I went to bmw. Yeah retrofit.


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

My super expensive charger showed up today! Woohoo! I'm ready to do this! 

I'm not pulling any triggers though until someone out there can confirm that this wont bork up my FCW. I've read and reread the whole thread. I can't tell if the FCW errors were just a result of changing the production date or if it was related to the flash of NBT. 

Anyone?


----------



## tmehanna (Jan 23, 2009)

GDMERC said:


> I have all the Itouch parts but I can't install because I can't find a cable for the touch module.
> 
> Controller: 65829320288
> 
> ...


Are you trying to say the parts were only stored in the car but not actually installed and they wouldn't touch your car till you removed them? :rofl:


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

tmehanna said:


> Are you trying to say the parts were only stored in the car but not actually installed and they wouldn't touch your car till you removed them? :rofl:


lol.... No I mean I had the touch controller physically installed. I didn't have the touch module installed though.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Has anyone figured out how to get the album art working for XM radio? I enabled sdar_album art but no luck. I can find anything else related to getting it working


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jimmy9980 said:


> Has anyone figured out how to get the album art working for XM radio? I enabled sdar_album art but no luck. I can find anything else related to getting it working
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


We need NBT CAFD .NCD from someone with it working so we can compare codings.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

I hope someone can provide this, I'm assuming its just a coding issue since all the other features seem to work on my car

Enhanced Bluetooth audio menu with album art Working
Volume level onscreen Working 
New voice icon in top left Working
Siri voice working
Long/lat input on Nav working
LDW pop up on screen when activated not sure dont have this in my car
Torque Display not working still
Online widgets on split screen menu already had this

Are there any other features we get out of this update. The dealer already flashed my car with 50.4



shawnsheridan said:


> We need NBT CAFD .NCD from someone with it working so we can compare codings.


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

So the dealer updated your car for you? What did you say to get them to do it? My dealer was VERY reistant (read: wouldn't) without a cause. And how many hours labor did you pay them?

Oh and on the list below. The "torque display": do you mean the "sport display" gauges? Did you have them previously?



jimmy9980 said:


> I hope someone can provide this, I'm assuming its just a coding issue since all the other features seem to work on my car
> 
> Enhanced Bluetooth audio menu with album art Working
> Volume level onscreen Working
> ...


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

I tell them my BMW connect doesn't work right, which most of the time it doesn't and they flash the whole car. I took it in a couple weeks ago and they seem to update all the modules that needed it. I'm on 50.4 they do it under warranty 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## matg28 (Oct 28, 2013)

The Torque (Power & Torque) dials don't work for certain engines - although, it works fine on an F10 520d - I'm sure Shawn will be along shortly to advise


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

No the sport gauges never worked might M5 related 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matg28 said:


> The Torque (Power & Torque) dials don't work for certain engines - although, it works fine on an F10 520d - I'm sure Shawn will be along shortly to advise


Nothing to add really. It is seemingly engine specific. It works on N55, but not N63, but I think it is working on the N63TU. Other engines are hit or miss, with the newer developed ones likely to work, and the older ones likely not to.


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

Woohoo! I applied my NBT update last night. It was almost a calamity though! Apparently somewhere in the update process the negative clamp from the power supply slipped free of the nut it was clamped onto. After the update completed I had about 15 minutes of coding time before I got the "vehicle is shutting down. charge battery". It was around 11.5 volts...very dead. WHEW!! Bullet dodged there. Anyway, battery recharged this morning and I'm coding in the options. 

I got the volume popup working, Android Connected working, and I've verified all of the pre-existing functions of the vehicle work still. 

I coded in the SDARS_ALBUM_ART to aktiv but like other posters, it has not had any effect. Incidentally the caption for this is "channel logos", so there isn't any album art on what is playing, but somwhere there is a channel logo. There must be an option somewhere.

A couple of new options in the NBT that I dont know about yet, if anyone has any insight to what they do, let me know (day job is calling so I can't be buried in the car right now, but I scribbled these unknowns down):
COLOUR_SWITCH
COLOUR_SWITCH_LINES

A4A_STATUS_BAR_NOTIFICATION

REFERENCE_CHANNEL_TEL
DAB_JOURNALINE

For Siri eyes free, etc, do both CE_DEVICE_SPEECH_RECOGNITION and A4A_VOICE_APP_SUPPORT need activated? 

More digging around later today, excited though thus far!


----------



## rosswell (Oct 1, 2013)

In my car (F21 M135i from 06/13) Siri was available after flashing the car. So i did'nt have to code any things.

So keep it a try before coding.


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

One note to the self-programmers: after all of the cleanup was done post-flashing, there were faults stored that needed to be cleared before the car was "happy". The one that caused my CEL to light on the dash was a "Uxxxxx: vehicle network fault". Not unexpected. I cleared it and all was happy again.


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

jimmy9980 said:


> Has anyone figured out how to get the album art working for XM radio? I enabled sdar_album art but no luck. I can find anything else related to getting it working
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I've been through all of the NBT settings too and cannot find any other switch that needs flipped. We are missing something. Hopefully someone out there will have it working that we can nab the .ncd from. Incidentally a friend is buying a new 335 today and he's getting Sirius with it. I'll see if channel logos even show up for him, and if so I'll see if he will allow me to plug into his brand new car 

If anyone out there has working channel logos and you could send me the .NCD file for the HU_NBT I'd be eternally grateful!


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

Drewsky said:


> One note to the self-programmers: after all of the cleanup was done post-flashing, there were faults stored that needed to be cleared before the car was "happy". The one that caused my CEL to light on the dash was a "Uxxxxx: vehicle network fault". Not unexpected. I cleared it and all was happy again.


Hi Drewsky,

Cleared with Toolset 32 and F01 job ?


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

bandido said:


> Hi Drewsky,
> 
> Cleared with Toolset 32 and F01 job ?


Nope, just a generic ODB diagnostics program. Think it is called Torgue. It isn't good at reading BMW extended codes, but it can issue a clear error command that gets most of the ECUS. I dont even have toolset32 :dunno:


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

Success!!!!! Just finished flashing my NBT......All new coding features like everyone else.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GDMERC said:


> Success!!!!! Just finished flashing my NBT......All new coding features like everyone else.


:thumbup:


----------



## theMpower (Feb 7, 2013)

GDMERC said:


> Success!!!!! Just finished flashing my NBT......All new coding features like everyone else.


Tell us you've used! My NBT is quite outdated and I'm very tempted to upgrade ... But emulator to use FSC codes and I haven't supply unit&#8230; gives me respect.


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello everybody,

yesterday i finished my factory fitted NBT update from 49.4 to 50.4.
Finally, i was able to do it.
Reason of all previous fails was... China made ICOM clone... Yeep. More over, this clone is working quite well with everything, except NBT/DKombi/AMP. All other ECUs we flashed using it without any problems.
CIC car works as well OK with this clone.
So, yesterday we used ENET cable, and it was done without any problems, using ESYS. For sure, power supply was connected. 

Good news for me - that voice recognition is working ;-) And, honestly, it looks working faster, especially when you zoom in/out map, for example.
So, advice for everybody - use only ENET for flashing NBT!

Good luck


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

I was at advance auto will this work ok for flashing and coding of my car ?

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...attery-charger-maintainer-autocraft_9200029-p


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jimmy9980 said:


> I was at advance auto will this work ok for flashing and coding of my car ?
> 
> http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...attery-charger-maintainer-autocraft_9200029-p


At 12V and 75A, I don't see why not.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

The reviews are good and I can get it for like 40 bucks after discount.I think this what I'm going to try


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002Z2Z7ZY/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AESL5KIUO5ZON

Just a FYI I'm not sure if this is a typo but really good deal!


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

I just cancelled my order they charged me $400.00 and give me some BS on how that was the best price. I'm filing a claim with amazon also.



shawnsheridan said:


> It is selling direct from Amazon now for $360.38 Prime, so if you are a Prime member, that includes free 2nd day Shipping.
> 
> View attachment 409648
> 
> ...


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi,

About Schumi Inc700 charger, I sent a claim to Amazon. Will see their response but I don't give up too. If someone needs a print screen with the "WRONG" reference, feel free to PM me.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The merchant cancelled my order this morning. I contacted Amazon, and they advised today that I could not even file an A-to-z claim related to pricing, which was not what hey told me yesterday. 

They did issue a $73.60 promotional certificate to my Amazon.com account, so I bought the INC-700A that Amazon is now selling as Prime, and got it for $304.68 net, including 2-Day Shipping and Tax.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Same here they cancelled my order too I still think 360 is a good deal! 100 was better but better then nothing!



shawnsheridan said:


> The merchant cancelled my order this morning. I contacted Amazon, and they advised today that I could not even file an A-to-z claim related to pricing, which was not what hey told me yesterday.
> 
> They did issue a $73.60 promotional certificate to my Amazon.com account, so I bought the INC-700A that Amazon is now selling as Prime, and got it for $304.68 net, including 2-Day Shipping and Tax.


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

while flashing, the car would not sleep. Flashing the CIC should take more than half an hour. I flashed my HU_entry with engine on.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

Is it true that flashing NBT with 51.1 brings back wifi & Sirius Logos?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GDMERC said:


> Is it true that flashing NBT with 51.1 brings back wifi & Sirius Logos?


I don't know. I don't know of anyone to flash 51.1 yet. Just 50.4 was used.


----------



## boxy (Dec 12, 2005)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know. I don't know of anyone to flash 51.1 yet. Just 50.4 was used.


not sure about Sirius, but wifi is still dead @51...


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know. I don't know of anyone to flash 51.1 yet. Just 50.4 was used.


I'll just stick with 50.4.


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

GDMERC said:


> Is it true that flashing NBT with 51.1 brings back wifi & Sirius Logos?


Where did you hear this from? Do we have a confirmation that 51.1 has sirius logos?


----------



## rosswell (Oct 1, 2013)

what is a sirius logo?


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

Drewsky said:


> Where did you hear this from? Do we have a confirmation that 51.1 has sirius logos?


A guy at my job said he did it but I can not physically confirm with him.


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

rosswell said:


> what is a sirius logo?


Here in the states we have Sirius Satellite Radio. BMW PR say that they have updated i-drive to have channel logos instead of just a drab player display, however nobody has gotten it to work on the 50.4 version, so our fingers are crossed that the 51.1 version brings that feature. It's a cosmetic feature, but a desirable one.


----------



## rosswell (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I would like to come back to the battery charger. As we know the distributor canceled our orders for the Schumacher INC-700A and the 600A wasn't an option. So I had to search another one. Now I got a CTEK MXTS 70. This charger has a special supply mode with permanent 50A on 12V and/or for 30 seconds 70A. It's a really heavy charger with massive cables from CTEK for service stations and not only a trickle charger like the MXS-serie.

It works like a charm and I can now run ISTA/P without some sedatives in my pocket. 
But we better should not talk about the price. 

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Say it! How much $?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

16 Benjamin Franklin incl. VAT 

http://www.ctek.com/int/en/chargers/MXTS 70 50

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:yikes:

That would pay for a lifetime of sedatives and then some.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

My wife is a MD so I would get it for free. 

To destroy some ECUs could be more expansive than a good charger. If I see my other hobbys it was a cheap thing. Technical diving is more worse. 

CU Oliver


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

http://bentoncharger.com/products/8/BX-1-12V-3.8A

i'm using this

100USD


----------



## matg28 (Oct 28, 2013)

Drewsky said:


> I just completed 51.1 update to NBT. I do not see much in the area of differences like going from 49.x - 50.x. In addition, the update only took 27 minutes to complete. I don't yet see satellite channel logos, however I may need to wait for an update from Sirius for that and/or better signal (it doesn't do too well in my garage). Will see how it goes in the next day. I will force an update signal from sirius tonight when I know it will be out of the garage too.


Drewsky - any chance you could list what HU_NBT firmware/cafd files are showing up on esys for your car?

I'm sure I upgraded to 51.1, but just want to be sure! (it might have been 50.x)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sfiermon said:


> Is there a step-by-step guide for this yet? I need screenshots. Also can anyone provide me with these files for the upgrade?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


The closest you are going to get to a Guide are my steps listed in Post #99 above, and there are no pictures:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7934345&postcount=99

I am not sure what files you are referring to. The files are the standard PSdZData files.


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes looking for those files please.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sfiermon said:


> Yes looking for those files please.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## mrcnycX3 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi guys, I posted above about my dealer upgrading me to 50.11, but not having any of the new features (Siri integration, bluetooth album art, etc.) because, as the board pointed out, the dealer did not code those options on.

The one feature I really want is true Siri integration, but am wondering if its worth the frustration of upgrading, so I wanted to ask - what does Siri "integration" really mean? For example, would I be able to ask for directions to an address through the car and then have it set guidance on the BMW navigation (very desirable, worth coding), or would it simply set the guidance on the iPhone (less desirable, maybe not worth coding)?


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

does anyone know what this means ?


----------



## matg28 (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks like you've got a DVD disc in the slot....


----------



## matg28 (Oct 28, 2013)

mrcnycX3 said:


> Hi guys, I posted above about my dealer upgrading me to 50.11, but not having any of the new features (Siri integration, bluetooth album art, etc.) because, as the board pointed out, the dealer did not code those options on.
> 
> The one feature I really want is true Siri integration, but am wondering if its worth the frustration of upgrading, so I wanted to ask - what does Siri "integration" really mean? For example, would I be able to ask for directions to an address through the car and then have it set guidance on the BMW navigation (very desirable, worth coding), or would it simply set the guidance on the iPhone (less desirable, maybe not worth coding)?


Its not true integration - just Siri Handsfree. Basically, it uses the car mic's to talk to Siri. The Nav unit will display a screen similar to the Siri logo, but that's it.

To be honest, i've only used it once since doing it.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok Got the DVD part figured but now this popped up


----------



## mrcnycX3 (Oct 22, 2013)

matg28 said:


> Its not true integration - just Siri Handsfree. Basically, it uses the car mic's to talk to Siri. The Nav unit will display a screen similar to the Siri logo, but that's it.
> 
> To be honest, i've only used it once since doing it.


Thanks for the feedback. For me, I don't think it's worth the hassle of coding then. Was really hoping it was true Siri integration, where asking Siri for an address would communicate it to the BMW nav. Oh well. Maybe next BMW...


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

matg28 said:


> Drewsky - any chance you could list what HU_NBT firmware/cafd files are showing up on esys for your car?
> 
> I'm sure I upgraded to 51.1, but just want to be sure! (it might have been 50.x)


I'm not certain I'm understanding what you are looking for? Do you want just the CAFD name? CAFD_00000DED_003_005_107


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Figured it didn't choose my istep shipment level I never change that option looks to be working now!
This stuff makes me nervous!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

Ok gang, it is all but confirmed: no Sirius Radio Channel logos in 51.1.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Success but I noticed they removed a Bunch of features that were enabled from 50.4 which is fine cause I did a compare with token masters tool. But kinda strange why they would do this? I wonder if it has to do with the I level shipment I choose the one that was installed from factory! Also agreed no sat radio album art. There was a page full of difference from the compare. I can post if anyone wants them?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

jimmy9980 said:


> Success but I noticed they removed a Bunch of features that were enabled from 50.4 which is fine cause I did a compare with token masters tool. But kinda strange why they would do this? I wonder if it has to do with the I level shipment I choose the one that was installed from factory! Also agreed no sat radio album art. There was a page full of difference from the compare. I can post if anyone wants them?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Like what did they remove? I didn't see removals. When you flash, it codes back to the original state so everything you set manually was reverted, is that what you mean?


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Talking head concept, google online voice search for point of interest in the nav, couple others I only noticed cause in the compare file I did, maybe cause mine is 2013 not sure but these were active when the dealer flashed my car to 50.4. Not an issue cause you can code them back but strange they removed it. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

jimmy9980 said:


> Talking head concept, google online voice search for point of interest in the nav, couple others I only noticed cause in the compare file I did, maybe cause mine is 2013 not sure but these were active when the dealer flashed my car to 50.4. Not an issue cause you can code them back but strange they removed it.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Those are all in there, just need coded in, I know I did the google voice search.

Since you mentioned it, what is the "talking head concept"? I saw that in there but didn't turn it on to see what it did.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

It's the nav head that it shows in the upper left of the screen also shows options you can speak. Nothing special I guess lol


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm gonna flash my NBT to 51.1 firmware, stay tune 

Currently on 50.4


----------



## matg28 (Oct 28, 2013)

Drewsky said:


> I'm not certain I'm understanding what you are looking for? Do you want just the CAFD name? CAFD_00000DED_003_005_107


Hi Drewsky,

I'm after the list of the swe's, hwel's etc for hu_nbt

If you expand hu_nbt in expert->coding, that's what I'm after - just to compare with my list.

Cheers,
Mat

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fbsc81 (Dec 28, 2013)

I successfully flashed my NBT last night, and now have Siri and volume popup working. I've run into two issues:

1) Cannot get album art via Bluetooth to show. I've double and triple checked to make sure I have coded the correct items to activate this.
2) When browsing music via Bluetooth connected iPhone, track lists on HUD and KOMBI do not match what is actually playing if I switch to a different album or playlist. The list continues to show what was previously being played. If I select a new track via steering wheel control, for example the third track in the list, it will change to the third track of the currently playing album but continue to show incorrect track list in HUD/KOMBI. 

Has anyone run into similar problems?


----------



## matg28 (Oct 28, 2013)

Are you 100% sure you're running the latest Bluetooth software?? 

Also, if you've not tried it yet, un-pair the phone and re-pair it - helped to sort out my iPhone 5s issue.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fbsc81 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion. I will give that a try this afternoon.

I think I flashed to 51.1.


----------



## matg28 (Oct 28, 2013)

51.1 is the NBT firmware - I was referring to http://www.bmw.com/update This is where you can find the most up-to-date Bluetooth/comms software (it's not part of 51.1 as far as I know).

You'll need to input your VIN, and it'll tell you the latest update for your vehicle, with links to download to a USB stick.


----------



## fbsc81 (Dec 28, 2013)

Ah! Sorry about that. I was completely confused. I do actually need to update the Bluetooth. I will do that, un/re-pair the phone, and report back. Thank you for these speedy replies!

-------------------------------

Update - No luck with installing the Bluetooth update. Got a message that said the update was not suitable for my vehicle. Un-pairing and re-pairing the phone also did not solve the problems.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

I tried to flash my NBT today but the attached error came up after.
Any ideas what is causing it and how to sort it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sdt777 said:


> I tried to flash my NBT today but the attached error came up after.
> Any ideas what is causing it and how to sort it?


Do you have a CD or DVD in the Head Unit? If so, remove it, and try again.


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> As Shawn mentioned, FSC Status Check shows the VIN on all ECUs with FSCs. In my case, I can see VIN on EPS and HU_NBT.
> 
> What else have you found and are you willing to share them?
> 
> Also, my understanding is that flashing will not render the FSC useless if you use the donor's VIN. If, however, you know how to fix in case the NBT was flashed with the wrong VIN, by unifying the VIN without importing a whole new FSC set, that would be news, at least to me.


I flashed the donor's VIN to my vehicle's VIN, then I lost all the navi, voice and apps

Then I found a way to extract the VIN still out from the NBT after it has been flashed to newer firmware

Then to activate the navi, voice and apps back, all I need to do is write the donor's VIN back to the NBT instead of using the flash to write the VIN to the NBT!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

babyk said:


> I flashed the donor's VIN to my vehicle's VIN, then I lost all the navi, voice and apps
> 
> Then I found a way to extract the VIN still out from the NBT after it has been flashed to newer firmware
> 
> Then to activate the navi, voice and apps back, all I need to do is write the donor's VIN back to the NBT instead of using the flash to write the VIN to the NBT!


I assume that was accomplished by simply Importing and Activating the original Donor's FSC Codes back into the Head Unit.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Shawn, can you import the same set back into the NBT? And if so, is the process the same as updating/upgrading FSC? Any particular order?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

He changed the VIN to his real car VIN, then changed it back to the original Donor's VIN, so the original FSC Codes at that point were different than the Head Unit.

I don't think the order matters. I think is takes the VIN from the one with the newest creation date.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi,

Just finished flashing the NBT on my F10.
Seems to have gone well on the head unit,
However just noticed on rear screens there is a flashing status screen on the left screen and is not switching off even when the car is locked.

I've tried rebooting the head unit with no luck and flash screen is still on the left RSE screen.

Any ideas?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Flash RSE Module too.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks Shawn,

Do I select the same columns: blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy columns?


----------



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

babyk said:


> I found a way to write the FSC code with donor VIN without flashing the HU_NBT at all!
> 
> It only takes 3 seconds


So please share your method!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sdt777 said:


> Thanks Shawn,
> 
> Do I select the same columns: blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy columns?


Yes.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

avgor said:


> So please share your method!


Just Import and Activate it. Head Unit will take VIN from FSC.


----------



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Just Import and Activate it. Head Unit will take VIN from FSC.


Shawn, 
I don't have FSC files.
I mean that hypothetic case:
1. Have an NBT with donor's VIN and FSCs
2. I flashed NBT with my FA and VIN so FSCs are not accepted
3. I want to return donor's VIN to NBT without flasing so that donor's FSCs will be accepted again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

avgor said:


> Shawn,
> I don't have FSC files.
> I mean that hypotetic case:
> 1. Have an NBT with donor's VIN and FSCs
> ...


Well, you would have to get the Donor VIN FSC Codes. Send me a PM with the Donor's VIN, although at his point, you can use the FSC Codes from any NBT unit. No difference.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hmmm, just finished the RSE flash and got attached error, help!


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> The Amperage is way too low on those.
> 
> This is what I have:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Schumacher-INC-700A-Amp-Automatic-Charger/dp/B002Z2Z7ZY


I have this one, it is available in Europe:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schaltnetzt...kation_Funk_Teile_Zubehör&hash=item20dfaa7b14

It has adjustable voltage 9-15v (very sensitive, hard to adjust exactly) + fixed voltage switch for 13,8v. It can give continuously 50 amps, peak max is 55 A.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ap90500 said:


> I have this one, it is available in Europe:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schaltnetzt...kation_Funk_Teile_Zubehör&hash=item20dfaa7b14
> 
> It has adjustable voltage 9-15v (very sensitive, hard to adjust exactly) + fixed voltage switch for 13,8v. It can give continuously 50 amps, peak max is 55 A.


You can't beat that price for 55 Amps. :thumbup:


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can't beat that price for 55 Amps. :thumbup:


Yeah. I was positively surprised when I went to my local radio shop and saw this. :thumbup:
It was 139 euros plus 30 euros for 25mm^2 jump start cables. Those cables are a bit overkill but I bought them because of the high quality, properly covered clamps..


----------



## benzbrake (May 26, 2013)

Will the e-sys / ECU check if charger is attached before allowing flashing? I cannot started the SWEL update and it says "ECU signaled that any ProgrammingPreCondition not fulfilled".

My NBT is now blue screen...... 



shawnsheridan said:


> Go big Bro...it's only $300 USD:
> 
> http://smartercharger.com/products/batterychargers/ctek-multi-us-25000/


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

benzbrake said:


> Will the e-sys / ECU check if charger is attached before allowing flashing? I cannot started the SWEL update and it says "ECU signaled that any ProgrammingPreCondition not fulfilled".
> 
> My NBT is now blue screen......


As far as I know, esys doesn't check the voltage/charger. Did you use enet or icom? If icom, is it a chinese clone? If it is chinese icom clone, AFAIK it can't be used to flash NBT. You need to use enet-cable.


----------



## benzbrake (May 26, 2013)

I hope it is checking. In such case, my NBT can be certified dead. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## benzbrake (May 26, 2013)

mcrussell said:


> These are the errors.
> 
> I used 50.4 data, on the NBT Files picture do the blue lines mean they weren't updated?


Hi. How did you generate the error screen? Is it by tool32? Which module is it?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

benzbrake said:


> I hope it is checking. In such case, my NBT can be certified dead.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I am pretty sure that it doesn't. Did you start flashing without power supply? Did it proceed at all or did it jam at the beginning? If you want help, you must give detailed information about what you did, what equipment you used and what excactly happened.


----------



## benzbrake (May 26, 2013)

thanks much for offering help. 

I started the flashing without proper external power (naked one). It started flashing fsld and btld and they both went successfully. The NBT screen shows IcoPower and NBTbootloader. Both went to 100% fine, and it rebooted.

When it went into SWEL, it says flash initialization and authentication are successful but the swel keeps loading for a certain period of time, and the percentage shows 0 %. NBT shows nothing but a "Flashing" indicator in the top right.

After a while, it shows the http error.

That is why I am thinking if my car battery being too low or I haven't started the flashing with proper external power. BTW, the flashing starts with a warning/error saying that "ProgrammingPrecondition" check failed.

I am thinking of getting a power supply but it will be days after it. If I simply power my car by another engine-running car, would that be possible as a replacement?


----------



## benzbrake (May 26, 2013)

Drewsky said:


> Did you have a battery charger running? It doesn't sound like you did. This error sounds like the built-in issue where car voltage must be at 13-15 or it wont allow you to start the update.
> 
> Someone else can correct/confirm but I think that once it "starts" (gets beyond the error) it keeps the car awake, but I would like that confirmed too for when I do my update.


My car battery is about 12.1V when the engine is off. Is the built-in issue that you mentioned about ECU not accepting flashing if it is lower than 13V?

Thanks.

Benz


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

benzbrake said:


> thanks much for offering help.
> 
> I started the flashing without proper external power (naked one). It started flashing fsld and btld and they both went successfully. The NBT screen shows IcoPower and NBTbootloader. Both went to 100% fine, and it rebooted.
> 
> ...


You should NEVER EVER flash your headunit or any other module without power supply. The bootloader was updated succesfully so I think that you still have hope but *get proper power supply before you try to recover your NBT*. 13 volts / 50 Amps continuously is the minimum. 14 volts and 70 amps is recommended. You must also understand the difference between charger and power supply, plain charger/jump starter is a no-go.

In theory you can use another car running plus jump cables, I haven't tried or heard about this. I would definitely get the power source, it is like 300$ vs 1000$ for a new NBT.

Flashing voltage monitoring is not build in the module. E-sys does not monitor voltage, it allows you to start flashing with too low level. Flashing will fail because underpowered module collapses when voltage drops below something like 12,5 volts. Rest voltage for fully charged battery is in theory 12,7 volts, this is why you need the power supply. ISTA/P does the monitoring, it would not let you start the flash procedure if voltage is under 13 volts (the safe limit).


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Now I'm kinda hesitant to flash my NBT. My car will be updated today and I want to bring my NBT to 52.x level.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

What is the advantage of flashing to an higher level? is this operation suggested or mandatory?

Can you please address me to some thread where I can learn about flashing?

PS: Hi tokenmaster long time since we heard ;-) how is going business?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No it is not mandatory.

Updating firmware though sometimes gets you bug fixes or new features.

It should only be performed with good reason, as you always run the risk of bricking the ECU during flash.

See my post here for process:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8179840&postcount=29


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm using a loaner today with touch controller and I'm surprised how well it works albeit usefulness is limited. Should I decide to retrofit a touch controller, I'll need my NBT to be at least on 50.4, preferably on 52.x to retain wifi feature. I guess I'll wait for as long as l can till I give in


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello. Is this Chinese icom clone + AMPT/NBT/KOMBI flashing problem affecting only cars with NBT?

Thanks.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

There's an firmware update to 3.10.44 available. May be this could solve this issue but I never tried it. 

CU Oliver


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> There's an firmware update to 3.10.44 available. May be this could solve this issue but I never tried it.
> 
> CU Oliver


From Icom webserver:
Current PACKAGE IMAGE version: 03.10.04
Current SYSTEM IMAGE version: 01.20.00
Current APPLICATION IMAGE version: 01.33.00

Is package image the current software version?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Helll!

No, this is the old one which with I'd problems to flash NBT. Try the new one 3.10.44. if you cannot find it send me a PN. 

CU Oliver


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Helll!
> 
> No, this is the old one which with I'd problems to flash NBT. Try the new one 3.10.44. if you cannot find it send me a PN.
> 
> CU Oliver


I have cic, I meant to ask does this problem appear on cars with cic.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You can flash your car with ISTA/P and ICOM without any problems if you have a CIC. The issue only appear with NBT.

For your information:
Firmware 3.10.44
Package Image 3.12.01
System Image 1.22.0
Application Image 1.36.01

CU Oliver


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> You can flash your car with ISTA/P and ICOM without any problems if you have a CIC. The issue only appear with NBT.
> 
> ...


I am using e-sys. Already started so doesn't matter anymore  
GWS update failed because of wrong expected HWEL. I had changed automatic to sport automatic in FA. Will report later more about this.

Edit. I have retrofitted heated steering wheel and gear shift paddles. Both were added to my FA, this caused e-sys to expect different hardware for GWS and SZL_LWS. It ended up updating GWS with correct BTLD, SWFL and CAFD but SVT had wrong info in it. SZL_LWS did not get any update even it was supposed to, also its SVT got a bit corrupted.

I fixed it by first finishing first flash procedure: Erase error memory and lock ACSM, these were done with ista rheingold. Then I simply calculated new svt_soll and TAL by using original factory FA and flashed SZL_LWS. This also fixed svt-problem with GWS because whole svt-tree is updated after flashing according to the svt_soll used in flash procedure. Then I just loaded my current FA with modifications and vo-coded whole car.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Is it worth updating to 2.52.1? Has anyone tried this yet ?


----------



## JKing3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Is there a process in e-sys where I can check current level of firmaware for NBT? Any points? Thanks.


----------



## JKing3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Well, I found the psdzdata and version-and-i-level-ista-p-2-52-1 pdf, which helps me understand.

Now in e-sys, I think I need to run a VCM or TAL report to figure out current i-step version.

The version that is displayed in the lower right hand corner of e-sys is what the current psdzdata version is? Correct?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JKing3 said:


> Is there a process in e-sys where I can check current level of firmaware for NBT? Any points? Thanks.





JKing3 said:


> Well, I found the psdzdata and version-and-i-level-ista-p-2-52-1 pdf, which helps me understand.
> 
> Now in e-sys, I think I need to run a VCM or TAL report to figure out current i-step version.
> 
> ...


Here is how to check the car's current I-Level:

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403

The lower right version is your curret PSdZData target.

I-Level though isn't the same as your original question about a specific ECU's firmware.


----------



## JKing3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks. So that's the overall I-Step.

Is there a specific way to check the psdzdata version/firmware on a specific module? If I'm using the right terminology.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, not really.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

HELP!

I tried flashing my NBT ECU yesterday and it gave an error.
Tried again today and it's coming up with drivetrain error on dash....

Also,
I went to read the FA and SVT today and after it loaded all the ECUs, there is no CAFD file under the NBT ECU!

How can I resolve this?


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

ok, drove the car and the drive train error cleared.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Does NBT have CAFD?


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

No, don't know how it gone either


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Shawn, can you advise how to resolve the missing CAFD if possible? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You need to try and inject new CAFD into NBT and then Code it:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on HU_NBT => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level => Select OK => Right-Click on HU_NBT (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Just tried that , its coming up with error:

Caf's suchen
Tal wird generiert
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

TAL execution started.
ExecutionID=2014/04/14-15:55:00.533
[] prepareTALExecution started
[] prepareTALExecution finished
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished
[HU_NBT - 63] prepareECUforCoding started
[HU_NBT - 63] prepareECUforCoding finished
[HU_NBT - 63] authenticateECUforCoding started
[HU_NBT - 63] authenticateECUforCoding finished
[HU_NBT - 63 - cafd_00000ded-003_009_015] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA started
MCDDiagService<id=62649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_PerformECUCoding, service=WDBI_PLAIN - WriteDataByIdentifier with unlimited Data-ID (plain hex value), description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET>
[HU_NBT - 63 - cafd_00000ded-003_009_015] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA finished
[HU_NBT - 63] There was an error during TAL execution, please check the log files.
[HU_NBT - 63] finalizeECUCoding started
[HU_NBT - 63] finalizeECUCoding finished
[Exception - HU_NBT - 63] job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service WDBI_PLAIN returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[] finalizeVehicleCoding started
[] finalizeVehicleCoding finished
[] finalizeTALExecution started
[] finalizeTALExecution finished
TAL execution finished
TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithErrorInTransaction". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "18s". [C206]
Abarbeitung beendet


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Due to the "<" symbol, the forum is not displaying the full error, which is:

[HU_NBT - 63 - cafd_00000ded-003_009_015] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA started
MCDDiagService"*<*"id=62649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_PerformECUCoding, service=WDBI_PLAIN - *WriteDataByIdentifier* with unlimited Data-ID (plain hex value), description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET>










WriteDataByIdentifier has to do with the VIN. But, you have factory NBT, so I do not understand how the VIN can be an issue, unless something happened during the flash.

Were you able to successfully flash NBT without any errors?

Have you tried with the "Update VCM" and "Update MSM" options unchecked in E-Sys Options?


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Shawn, See below:
'WriteDataByIdentifier has to do with the VIN. But, you have factory NBT, so I do not understand how the VIN can be an issue, unless something happened during the flash.
Were you able to successfully flash NBT without any errors? 
No, when tried to flash with 52.1, it wouldn't take and gave error and that's when the missing CAFD happened.

Have you tried with the "Update VCM" and "Update MSM" options unchecked in E-Sys Options?
No will give that a try and come back.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

nope, no joy with those options.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have changed my FA and added 6NS previously to get the cover art options, would that cause it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry, I don't know what is happening. Until you can solve Flash problem though, you are not going to be able to code it.

If VO Date is >= 0713, 6NS should not cause problem, although you really ought to be using factory FA for flash.

Maybe try 52.2.


----------



## benzbrake (May 26, 2013)

Connecting it directly with Ethernet cable may help as it bypasses the GW, I think. 

I dunno how to do so however. Anyone has clue?


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> I think PSdZ 53 may have more to do with it. Let us know how it goes with 52.3. I'm looking for 51.3 but if 52.3 works, I will use that instead.
> 
> As for checking HWEL and SWFL ID, you'll be able to check this once you perform calculation. Your current ID's will be in blue or black, while new one will be in red. Just check the first part. But you really don't have to worry about it as it will not even start flashing if HWEL or SWFL IDs are different. It's part of the initial check done by E-Sys before it puts the car into flashing mode.


Thanks TM :thumbup:


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

This is from my SVT_ist and SVT_Sol files for the NBT:
(Going from F020-14-03-503 to 2.53.0.5 latest...)

SVT_Ist:

ecu baseVariant="HU_NBT"
diagnosticAddresses
diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="99"/
/diagnosticAddresses
ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" CodingEnabled="true" DiffProgEnabled="false" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true" NGSCEnabled="false" SWTEnabled="true" SecurityEnabled="true"/
standardSVK SVKVersion="1" progDepChecked="1"
partIdentification
processClassBTLD/processClass
id00001275/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion038/subVersion
patchVersion015/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassSWFL/processClass
id00001E6B/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion038/subVersion
patchVersion015/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassSWFL/processClass
id00001FAB/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion038/subVersion
patchVersion015/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassSWFL/processClass
id000021D2/id
 mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion038/subVersion
patchVersion015/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassSWFL/processClass
id00001280/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion038/subVersion
patchVersion015/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassSWFL/processClass
id0000127D/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion038/subVersion
patchVersion015/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassSWFL/processClass
id0000127E/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion038/subVersion
patchVersion015/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassSWFL/processClass
id0000127F/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion038/subVersion
patchVersion015/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassSWFL/processClass
id00002219/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion038/subVersion
patchVersion015/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassSWFL/processClass
id00001281/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion038/subVersion
patchVersion015/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassSWFL/processClass
id00001282/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion038/subVersion
patchVersion015/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassIBAD/processClass
id00001278/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion038/subVersion
patchVersion015/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassIBAD/processClass
id00001277/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion038/subVersion
patchVersion015/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassIBAD/processClass
id00001F89/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion038/subVersion
patchVersion015/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassIBAD/processClass
id00001F8A/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion038/subVersion
patchVersion015/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassFLSL/processClass
id00001276/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
 subVersion038/subVersion
patchVersion015/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassENTD/processClass
id00001A04/id
mainVersion003/mainVersion
subVersion014/subVersion
patchVersion002/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassNAVD/processClass
id000014B9/id
mainVersion255/mainVersion
subVersion001/subVersion
patchVersion048/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassHWEL/processClass
id00000DF6/id
mainVersion001/mainVersion
subVersion021/subVersion
patchVersion021/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassCAFD/processClass
id00000DED/id
mainVersion003/mainVersion
subVersion009/subVersion
patchVersion015/patchVersion
/partIdentification
/standardSVK
ecuStatusInfo Bit5="false" Bit6="false" ECUChanged="false" RequestSVKResponse="true" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" hasIndividual******"true" identityCheck="true" unsupportedSVKVersion="false"/
ecuBusConnectionInfos
ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/
ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="3" busType="MOST"/
/ecuBusConnectionInfos
ecuDiagBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/
gatewayDiagnosticAddress physicalOffset="16"/
/ecu


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

SVT_SOL:

ecu baseVariant="HU_NBT" nameBNTN="HU-NBT-HU"
diagnosticAddresses
diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="99"/
/diagnosticAddresses
ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" CodingEnabled="true" DiffProgEnabled="false" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true" NGSCEnabled="false" SWTEnabled="true" SecurityEnabled="true"/
standardSVK SVKVersion="1" progDepChecked="1"
partIdentification
processClassSWFL/processClass
id00002219/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion043/subVersion
patchVersion023/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassSWFL/processClass
id0000127E/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion043/subVersion
patchVersion023/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassSWFL/processClass
id00001E6B/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion045/subVersion
patchVersion001/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassSWFL/processClass
id00001FAB/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion043/subVersion
patchVersion023/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassSWFL/processClass
id00001282/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion043/subVersion
patchVersion023/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassSWFL/processClass
id000021D2/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion043/subVersion
patchVersion023/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassIBAD/processClass
id00001278/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion043/subVersion
patchVersion023/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassIBAD/processClass
id00001F89/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion043/subVersion
patchVersion023/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassIBAD/processClass
id00001F8A/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion043/subVersion
patchVersion023/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassHWEL/processClass
id00000DF6/id
mainVersion001/mainVersion
subVersion021/subVersion
patchVersion021/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassSWFL/processClass
id00001281/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion043/subVersion
patchVersion023/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassIBAD/processClass
id00001277/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion043/subVersion
patchVersion023/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassBTLD/processClass
id00001275/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion043/subVersion
patchVersion023/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassFLSL/processClass
id00001276/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion043/subVersion
patchVersion023/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassSWFL/processClass
id00001280/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion043/subVersion
patchVersion023/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassSWFL/processClass
id0000127F/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion043/subVersion
patchVersion023/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassCAFD/processClass
id00000DED/id
mainVersion003/mainVersion
subVersion012/subVersion
patchVersion025/patchVersion
/partIdentification
partIdentification
processClassSWFL/processClass
id0000127D/id
mainVersion002/mainVersion
subVersion043/subVersion
patchVersion023/patchVersion
/partIdentification
/standardSVK
ecuStatusInfo Bit5="false" Bit6="false" ECUChanged="false" RequestSVKResponse="true" ecuContainedInSVTSoll="true" hasIndividual******"true" identityCheck="true" unsupportedSVKVersion="false"/
ecuBusConnectionInfos
ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="3" busType="MOST"/
ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="1" busType="BODY_CAN"/
ecuBusConnectionInfo busID="22" busType="ETHERNET_63"/
/ecuBusConnectionInfos
/ecu


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

It looks like the HWEL numbers match so hardware is ok....


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

Sdt777 said:


> Ok , I will check this, is it just a case of opening these files in notepad?
> I flashed All of my other ECUs to 53.0.5 yesterday except the NBT which didn't take it......
> Trying to get 52.3 for my original shipped F020-14-03-503 and will put all the other ECUs back to original shipped state.
> 
> ...


hey m8, i don't mean to rain on you but you just let it go, it cannot be fixed.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

While still waiting for 52.3 to download, I thought that since the hardware has no conflicts, i'll try again with 53.0.5....
Im doing a TAL calculation and its giving the following error, any ideas?

0 Exceptions, 1 WARN events during TAL generation. [C383]

WARN events:
"[] Warning 1680, no application data list available for ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63, (Exception:error while switching to extended diagnostic session
Timestamp: Sun Jul 20 10:14:00 BST 2014
ErrorCategory: VEHICLE_ERROR ID: 444
Class: com.bmw.psdz.programmer.AbstractProgrammer
ExecutionContext={category=VEHICLE, ecuid=(HU_NBT,0x63)})" [C382]


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

You now have UNK_000XXX_255_255_255 on your SVT and I think this is where Calculation is failing. You can try and use your previous SVT_ist


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sdt777 said:


> It looks like the HWEL numbers match so hardware is ok....


Yes, you nbt is factory fitted. Mismatches happen when calculating svt_soll for retrofitted modules.

Agains what token master said, esys will definitely start flash with incorrect hwel-number. This has happened to me and also for other users on this forum. Flashing will fail at some point and then module is not working. It can be usually fixed by using donor fa to calculate correct svt_soll for that specific ecu.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Do you both mean my original svt ist?
I have backed up my original ist, fa and cafd files this time before I started it all.

Do I need my original psdzdata data set for my shipped F20-14-03-503?

How do I proceed?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I think that you can use your original backup svt-ist when calculating a new svt-soll.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks 

I assume I need my shipped dataset?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sdt777 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I assume I need my shipped dataset?


You should propably try 52.3, is that your shipment software?


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

F20-14-03-503 was my shipment software which I think is indeed 52.3


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sdt777 said:


> F20-14-03-503 was my shipment software which I think is indeed 52.3


Okay, then use it. The point is to use 52.3, not your shipment i-step. At this case those just happen to match.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok,

Just so I think I have the steps right, is this it?

Comfort mode-Tal Calculating
Read FA>Save>Activate
In SVT Actual Box-Load SVT (My original SVT_IST)
Calculation Strategy - Complete Flash
I-Step(Ship): F020-14-03-503
I-Step (Target):F020-14-03-503
Load again original SVT_IST as SVT_SOL Target file
Do TAL calculation and save

Export Mode-Tal Processing
Load TAL
Load SVT
Load original backup FA file
(Read VIN out of FA option)
Select all ECUs and tick bflash, swdeploy, cddeploy, ibadeploy
Press Start
(select shipped and last as F020-14-03-503)


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

If you have the same SVT ship and target, nothing will get updated, resulting in 0 object after calculation. Your HU Will remain black.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, maybe not. I just remembered calculation requires connection, so just try and see


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

I think one the the IBAD is down in your guys' NBT ECU. It cannot be fixed by flashing. I was told that this could be fix by replace some hardware onboard.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok, when I did the TAL calculation came up with warning:

0 Exceptions, 1 WARN events during TAL generation. [C383]

WARN events:
"[] Warning 1680, no application data list available for ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63, (Exception:error while switching to extended diagnostic session
Timestamp: Mon Jul 21 17:38:19 BST 2014
ErrorCategory: VEHICLE_ERROR ID: 444
Class: com.bmw.psdz.programmer.AbstractProgrammer
ExecutionContext={category=VEHICLE, ecuid=(HU_NBT,0x63)})" [C382]


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Okay, its coming up with no ECUs to flash.....
back to drawing board...


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

SUCCESS!

Just thought what the hell, what can I try...
Seeing as there were no SWFL files on it reading it in (SVT) I did just a swdeploy only and it worked!

:thumbup:


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sdt777 said:


> SUCCESS!
> 
> Just thought what the hell, what can I try...
> Seeing as there were no SWFL files on it reading it in (SVT) I did just a swdeploy only and it worked!
> ...


Nice:thumbup:. Does your IBA (electronic user manual) work?


----------



## wiggis (Jul 20, 2014)

Sdt777 said:


> SUCCESS!
> 
> Just thought what the hell, what can I try...
> Seeing as there were no SWFL files on it reading it in (SVT) I did just a swdeploy only and it worked!
> ...


BALLS OF STEEL :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Final step was to inject CAFD into the NBT as per this step:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8276150&postcount=394


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sdt777 said:


> Final step was to inject CAFD into the NBT.


Cddeploy would have done the same thing.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> Nice:thumbup:. Does your IBA (electronic user manual) work?


yes it works


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Sdt777 said:


> SUCCESS!
> 
> Just thought what the hell, what can I try...
> Seeing as there were no SWFL files on it reading it in (SVT) I did just a swdeploy only and it worked!
> ...


But you still have UNK_ in your SVT due to failed ibaDeploy. although i think it's still ok.

My old iStep only have 2 iba items. New target shows 4 or 5 and for me, it always fail on the third one.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> Cddeploy would have done the same thing.


Is that what it all does? I selected only cdDeploy when swDeploy succeeded and it complained about mismatched swfl ID. If that is all there is to it, then either option is acceptable to me.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

When I read the car SVT again, there no UNK files in there :thumbup:


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

You're right. It's only in the SVT and when your swDeploy succeeded, it was updated with either your SVT_ist or SVT_soll. 

So, just to be clear, your iStep ship and target were the same, correct?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> Is that what it all does? I selected only cdDeploy when swDeploy succeeded and it complained about mismatched swfl ID. If that is all there is to it, then either option is acceptable to me.


My post was a bit misleading, AFAIK cddeploy injects that cafd which is determined in svt_soll.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> So, just to be clear, your iStep ship and target were the same, correct?


Yes


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Succeeded flashing my NBT using 51.3 and this solved the little niggles I was having with the old one, like, wrong ETA, no MMI list on KOMBI, flaky USB/iPhone connection, slow RDS...etc. 

51.3 improves vastly over the old one I had.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

-dp-


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

TokenMaster said:


> Succeeded flashing my NBT using 51.3 and this solved the little niggles I was having with the old one, like, wrong ETA, no MMI list on KOMBI, flaky USB/iPhone connection, slow RDS...etc.
> 
> 51.3 improves vastly over the old one I had.


hello master, you mean that the UNKN(IBAD) can be fixed by flashing with 51.3? But how to bypass the http error?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I think so long as the bootloader is successful, you can fix it with the right PSdZData and iStep Ship/Target. UNK_ will only be in your SVT but it will be fixed once the whole process finishes. For what it's worth though, ibad failing is just a minor setback. As I understand it, ibaDeploy is all about electronic user manual in the car. You can get by without it. I personally, have only used it twice. First when I got the car, and 2nd when I succeeded in flashing this unit, and I'm not inclined on checking it again. blDeploy (Boot loader) and swDeploy are the two critical ones that need to succeed. Without swDeploy, you won't see the UI and it will always go to flashing mode (blue screen) -which you can try swDeploy again as many times as you want (skip blDeploy until swDeploy succeeds). Without boot loader, it won't even go to flash mode and I'm not sure if it can be recovered from this state.

on a related note, does anyone know or tried hddUpdate? Is it what I think it is? I want to change the HDD to an SSD. The disk is under the drive tray and easily accessed by removing the top cover and lifting the drive tray out of the way. It's a regular Toshiba mobile/laptop 200GB drive. I'm planning to play around with my old unit and see if I can upgrade it. I know for a fact that the NBT will run even without HDD. The HDD is used exclusively for storage (music, maps, contacts...etc), so BL and SW are stored in NVRAM.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

TM, I have tried the HDDupdate... it didnt update at all. I think it has something to do with gracenote. Not really sure. Just to let you know. HHD-SSD is possible i think. I was going to use XMLImaging to clone the drive to SSD and see. I will let you know. Might do it tomorrow.



TokenMaster said:


> I think so long as the bootloader is successful, you can fix it with the right PSdZData and iStep Ship/Target. UNK_ will only be in your SVT but it will be fixed once the whole process finishes. For what it's worth though, ibad failing is just a minor setback. As I understand it, ibaDeploy is all about electronic user manual in the car. You can get by without it. I personally, have only used it twice. First when I got the car, and 2nd when I succeeded in flashing this unit, and I'm not inclined on checking it again. blDeploy (Boot loader) and swDeploy are the two critical ones that need to succeed. Without swDeploy, you won't see the UI and it will always go to flashing mode (blue screen) -which you can try swDeploy again as many times as you want (skip blDeploy until swDeploy succeeds). Without boot loader, it won't even go to flash mode and I'm not sure if it can be recovered from this state.
> 
> on a related note, does anyone know or tried hddUpdate? Is it what I think it is? I want to change the HDD to an SSD. The disk is under the drive tray and easily accessed by removing the top cover and lifting the drive tray out of the way. It's a regular Toshiba mobile/laptop 200GB drive. I'm planning to play around with my old unit and see if I can upgrade it. I know for a fact that the NBT will run even without HDD. The HDD is used exclusively for storage (music, maps, contacts...etc), so BL and SW are stored in NVRAM.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Cool. Do a sector-by-sector clone when you do. That is my plan B if flashing won't format SSD.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

That's the Plan. I wonder if you just insert a raw SSD in and run HHDupdate, wonder if it would flash it?



TokenMaster said:


> Cool. Do a sector-by-sector clone when you do. That is my plan B if flashing won't format SSD.


----------



## alextheman84 (Oct 30, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> Why are you guessing the i-step shipment? Just read it from VCM.
> 
> E-sys:
> Expert mode -> VCM ->Master (tab) -> Read (I-Steps).
> ...


I know my I-step shipment is that the one im using as I-step target? That makes sense... tnx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I-Step Shipment is just that, I-Step Shipment. This is the basis for what hardware version you have from the factory. 

Your target is fixed and cannot be changed as it based on the current PSdZData version you are using.


----------



## alextheman84 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok so that's why I had problems. Feeling pretty smart right now 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## alextheman84 (Oct 30, 2013)

Nope... Still HTTP-error when trying to flash. Using same I-Step shipment as factory release. Then I don't understand anything. Also using factory FA and 1024 memory in E-Sys


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello. I need a verification. I need to flash NBT + touch controller which are installed to e-series bmw. I will install NBT, touch controller and touch module to a F30 with factory NBT. For actual flash I will use factory FA of that F30, with donor NBT vin. I don't have a can-filter.

1. Is this setup ok? No problems with mismatching VIN between FEM and FA/NBT?
2. Can I turn off VCM & MSM update?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello. I need a verification. I need to flash NBT + touch controller which are installed to e-series bmw. I will install NBT, touch controller and touch module to a F30 with factory NBT. For actual flash I will use factory FA of that F30, with donor NBT vin. I don't have a can-filter.

1. Is this setup ok? No problems with mismatching VIN between FEM and FA/NBT?
2. Can I turn off VCM & MSM update? I want to minimize all effects to the F30.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Why do you need to flash? Is it only to enable Touch? Unless you are on firmware NBT_D, I would stick with it.

A few more question: My understanding of what you want to do is: You have an F30 with NBT, but want to replace this with another NBT+Touch Controller+Module, is this correct? NBT will accept any VIN, either from flashing or thru importing FSC, and maybe thru writing view FSC Extended function, so that is not a problem. If you plan to import existing FSC from the other NBT so you don't have to use CAN filter, this may complicate things a bit.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

No, I don't want to replace anything on F30. NBT on that E60 needs update, I think that it was because of the touch controller and some other issues, maybe with eNBT adapter. The thing is that it can't be flashed on E60 with eNBT so I must install it to F30 and flash it. So F30 works only as a "flashing board", I want to keep the same VIN that has been already stored to that NBT. Other option is to flash the NBT with F30 vin and then import & activate FSC codes of this F30 but less is more on these things.

The VIN will be no problem, thanks for confirming this. How about the VCM/MSM update? Of course I can backup the VCM and then after flashing, replace it with the backup. It would just be easier to do it without whole VCM update.

What firmware is NBT_D?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

In my experience, it seems my SVT still gets updated even if VCM Update is not checked. So, what I do to reset it back is check VCM Update then VO Code one of the ECU. Note that I'm only doing this because I have just over a year left on my warranty. 

I think NBT_D is ISTA/P 49.x. First release of NBT firmware.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Terabyte said:


> So I should create an FA with Donor VIN, only for flashing NBT? Is that the right way?


So. One more question.

I think I should create a modified FA with 609, 6NS and so on, before flashing NBT right?

Or should I use original FA with Donor VIN for flashing. And after that only VO Code NBT with modified FA?


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> In my experience, it seems my SVT still gets updated even if VCM Update is not checked. So, what I do to reset it back is check VCM Update then VO Code one of the ECU.


Same here.


----------



## gbyleveldt (Sep 26, 2014)

Good day Gents,

I have an NBT on my desk here that I want to get going before I bring it anywhere near my car. As things stand, I think I'll need a new ZGW because my car build date is 09/11 (the one I have has got MOST going through it - newer one doesn't have this I believe) - can anyone confirm? I can power the NBT up on my desk, but it stays on for only 30 seconds (as I believe the NBT needs to see the car in order to stay on). If I connect a new ZGW to the NBT on my desk would the NBT remain powered up or does it need to see a CAS as well? Looking at the CAN data off the NBT, I see it's broadcasting the same message out for a few seconds, with the last byte being 0x63, which I believe is the NBT address - anyone know what the response structure should look like in order for the NBT to remain on?

Thanks!


----------



## gbyleveldt (Sep 26, 2014)

Good day Gents,

I have an NBT on my desk here that I want to get going before I bring it anywhere near my car. As things stand, I think I'll need a new ZGW because my car build date is 09/11 (the one I have has got MOST going through it - newer one doesn't have this I believe) - can anyone confirm? I can power the NBT up on my desk, but it stays on for only 30 seconds (as I believe the NBT needs to see the car in order to stay on). If I connect a new ZGW to the NBT on my desk would the NBT remain powered up or does it need to see a CAS as well? Looking at the CAN data off the NBT, I see it's broadcasting the same message out for a few seconds, with the last byte being 0x63, which I believe is the NBT address - anyone know what the response structure should look like in order for the NBT to remain on?

Thanks!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I think you're way ahead than everyone if you are already looking at CAN messages. You may have to sniff the CAN messages at startup and figure out which one is needed by NBT. I don't have any experience programming NBT on desk but I was told once that some sellers do use Gateway/ZGW to flash NBT, but whether CAS or any other component is needed, I don't know.


----------



## gbyleveldt (Sep 26, 2014)

^^^ Thanks!

I guess I should just start a new thread, hopefully the propeller heads feel like sharing some 'under the hood' details  For those that are interested, I've taken lots of pics of the internals of the NBT.

Ta,


----------



## cakinci (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi,

I had an error during flashing F10 NBT...

*[Exception - HU_NBT - 63] job failed with negative response error: 
code: Problem during HTTP softwareupdate occurred! Update failed
description: Errorstatus: UPDATE_ERROR; Errorcode HTTP-Server: 0; ECU: HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET_63
severity: ERROR
*
Any idea?

Thank you


```
TAL execution started. [C205]
ExecutionID=2014/10/01-11:29:25.903
[] prepareTALExecution started
[] prepareTALExecution finished
[] prepareVehicleForFlash started
MCDDiagService<id=20600, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_PrepareVehicleForFlash, service=CC, description=error: negative response : conditionsNotCorrect, link=Functional request to ECU with address 0x63>
MCDDiagService<id=38000, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_PrepareVehicleForFlash, service=RC_CPPC, description=ECU signaled that any ProgrammingPreCondition not fullfilled, but no further details provided from ECU!, link=HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET>
[] prepareVehicleForFlash finished
[HU_NBT - 63] prepareECUforBLUpdate started
[HU_NBT - 63] prepareECUforBLUpdate finished
[HU_NBT - 63] authenticateECUforBLUpdate started
[HU_NBT - 63] authenticateECUforBLUpdate finished
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: TA started
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of flsl_00001276-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - flsl_00001276-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: TA finished
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: TA started
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [1% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [1% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [2% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [3% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [3% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [4% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [5% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [6% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [6% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [7% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [7% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [8% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [9% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [10% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [11% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [11% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [12% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [13% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [13% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [14% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [15% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [15% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [16% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [17% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [25% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [31% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [40% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [43% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [49% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [52% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [57% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [63% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [66% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [69% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [71% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [74% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [78% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [82% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [88% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [90% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [90% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [95% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [97% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [100% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: TA finished
[HU_NBT - 63] installECUBL started
[HU_NBT - 63] installECUBL finished
[HU_NBT - 63] finalizeECUBLUpdate started
[HU_NBT - 63 - btld_00001275-002_043_023] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of btld_00001275-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63] finalizeECUBLUpdate finished
[HU_NBT - 63] prepareECUforFlash started
[HU_NBT - 63] prepareECUforFlash finished
[HU_NBT - 63] authenticateECUforFlash started
[HU_NBT - 63] authenticateECUforFlash finished
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: TA started
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63 [0% of swfl_0000127f-002_043_023]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127f-002_043_023] Transaction type: swDeploy;  Message: TA finished
[HU_NBT - 63] finalizeECUFlash started
[HU_NBT - 63] finalizeECUFlash finished
[Exception - HU_NBT - 63] job failed with negative response error: 
 code: Problem during HTTP softwareupdate occurred! Update failed
 description: Errorstatus: UPDATE_ERROR; Errorcode HTTP-Server: 0; ECU: HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET_63
 severity: ERROR
```


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

gbyleveldt said:


> ^^^ Thanks!
> 
> I guess I should just start a new thread, hopefully the propeller heads feel like sharing some 'under the hood' details  For those that are interested, I've taken lots of pics of the internals of the NBT.
> 
> Ta,


I've only taken apart the top portion where the drive and HDD portion is. I'm planning to open the bottom as I wanted to find out if the GPS, SAT and radio modules are removable. Are they?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cakinci said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had an error during flashing F10 NBT...
> 
> ...


Are you using ICOM or ENET?


----------



## cakinci (Nov 29, 2013)

ENET cable, ESYS 3.23.4


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I have no idea then.


----------



## pSyl0 (Nov 2, 2005)

cakinci said:


> ENET cable, ESYS 3.23.4


I had same error and flashing went well after installing esys on different computer 
In my case error ocured while using laptop with native ista installed, after changing computer to the one with esys installed on win8 64bit it flashed NBT without problems.

I'm starting to think that maybe java version has something to do?


----------



## gbyleveldt (Sep 26, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> I've only taken apart the top portion where the drive and HDD portion is. I'm planning to open the bottom as I wanted to find out if the GPS, SAT and radio modules are removable. Are they?


I don't think so. You can see the radio board on the left, but that is soldered in. I didn't study the top pcb in detail to find the GPS chip, but I'm pretty sure it's not an actual module



Pic fixed!


----------



## jweek (Apr 12, 2011)

i've attached some more internal photos, if anyone finds out how to activate the sdars station icons, please share.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

I have had this happen to me once on a particular laptop with RealTek NIC card. Works great on Intel and Broadcom cards.



pSyl0 said:


> I had same error and flashing went well after installing esys on different computer
> In my case error ocured while using laptop with native ista installed, after changing computer to the one with esys installed on win8 64bit it flashed NBT without problems.
> 
> I'm starting to think that maybe java version has something to do?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

jweek said:


> i've attached some more internal photos, if anyone finds out how to activate the sdars station icons, please share.


Thanks! So it looks like the DAB/SAT/Radio is a separate module/daughterboard and the GPS is on the motherboard. I wonder if I could mix and match components. My old unit's GPS is perfect but without HD Radio and SAT. My new one has it but the GPS module is flaky.

I wish I have time to tinker this weekend


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello. I am trying to avoid flash fail with NBT, and I need help quickly. 07/2014 produced F30 with comfort access. When I leave ignition on, key inside car and drivers door open, ignition turns off after aprox. 20 minutes. Can I proceed with flash? Is there something to do to make ignition stay on? Power source is connected and engine is off. Thanks!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Turn light switch to Parking Lamp On - first position/stop to the right


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> Turn light switch to Parking Lamp On - first position/stop to the right


I sent you email, please check it asap. I already started the flash.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

It's probably done by now, but yes, it was correct.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, it's done and it works. Thanks for TokenMaster and ShawnSheridan for confirming my thoughts via PM.

So I installed NBT from E60 to F30, flashed it with F30 vin, upgraded F30 fsc-codes to NBT and reinstalled NBT to E60.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

When you said "upgraded FSC", you mean you used a new set that is newer than what's in there?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, I used original fsc set of the F30. NBT was way older than the car, and it had factory set of code.


----------



## lebcardiag (Mar 16, 2013)

please can anyone send me a set of fsc code with newer creation date. so I can Import them to my NBT with an emulator
because i missed up with my NBT fsc codes because I deactivate them


----------



## lebcardiag (Mar 16, 2013)

please can anyone send me a set of fsc code with newer creation date. so I can Import them to my NBT with an emulator
because i missed up with my NBT fsc codes because I deactivate them


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lebcardiag said:


> please can anyone send me a set of fsc code with newer creation date. so I can Import them to my NBT with an emulator
> because i missed up with my NBT fsc codes because I deactivate them


I sent you a set, so why do you need another?: confused:


----------



## lebcardiag (Mar 16, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I sent you a set, so why do you need another?: confused:


Thank you Shawn
this post was before I got the set from you.

Many Thanks


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

Guys, I have NBT in E-series and I am planning to flash it.

I have JBBF emulator for e-series which means I can flash E-series module on the table. 
I am planning to use that with e-NBT adapter (which covert E-series Can system to F series). So by combining them it will power NBT and all I need would be Enet cable to flash NBT.

Sounds like a good idea?


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> Turn light switch to Parking Lamp On - first position/stop to the right


Hy, could you explain what is Parking Lomp mode ? In France, i don't find this mode in my manual (F31)
appreciate a picture


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

botho said:


> Hy, could you explain what is Parking Lomp mode ? In France, i don't find this mode in my manual (F31)
> appreciate a picture


On 2014 F31 (a least on 7/2014 and later models), ignition will stay on only for 15 minutes, not depending on light switch. It is not a problem, just cycle ignition before SVT_soll calculation and before starting the flash. Ignition will stay on as long as the flashing is running. You can also activate KL15 constantly on with Rheingold but it is not really needed.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> On 2014 F31 (a least on 7/2014 and later models), ignition will stay on only for 15 minutes, not depending on light switch. It is not a problem, just cycle ignition before SVT_soll calculation and before starting the flash. Ignition will stay on as long as the flashing is running. You can also activate KL15 constantly on with Rheingold but it is not really needed.


Thanks for reply.
I use ENET with Rheingold and never seen anything about KL15. What is this exactly ?


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

Guys 
A questions for experts here. 
I have F20 NBT fitted in E90. 

And I will have F10 soon but with CIC.

Can I put NBT in F10 just for flashing? 

If not, is there a way to flash NBT on the table? Its on 50.xx and arrival time is wrong. And I want to rectify that. 

PS: I am using e-NBT emulator.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

You can flash it in E90, new firmware versions in eNBT support flashing. Ask instructions from BimmerRetrofit.


----------



## makkan00 (Dec 25, 2011)

ap90500 said:


> You can flash it in E90, new firmware versions in eNBT support flashing. Ask instructions from BimmerRetrofit.


Thanks. I will check.
As of last week, they stated that they have added it in eNBT but they were not sure how to do it. 
Would you like to explain the procedure


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sorry, I don't know how to. I thought that they know because they have added the feature. Someone at bmwcoding dot com knows how to do it, I just can't remember the name of that guy. You can find it in NBT retrofit section of that forum.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Just had the worst luck ever. I managed to messed up 3 NBT units, including the one I'm currently using, by trying tl flash 54.2. HTTP Update Error on the first SWFL and they're now stuck at blue screen. One of them even stopped registering and no link whatsoever. ugh...


----------



## pSyl0 (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't know what are your comp specs, but only solution I have found when it happened to me (twice) was to flash NBT using any 64bit ver of Windows with 4GB od RAM, esys and enet not icom. I have made many tries with different setups and only that worked.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm using Win8.1x64 and 8GB, ENET, but admittedly have a lot of things running. I'll restart and try again


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I was able to recover one of the unit by using 48.3. It seems the PSdZ library in this version is more robust. I tried using 53.3 and 51.3 before trying 48.3. I almost gave up on this NBT but glad it came back to life. 48.3 is too old and does not synch with my car properly so, I still have to try and upgrade to a newer version.

It took close to a whopping 5 hours to flash the unit. I don't know what's going on, but I wasn't really worried since I accepted the possibility that I already trashed it.









The home-made power supply I put together held up pretty well. With fan and headlights off, 15.8 Amps was the highest recorded draw, so the [email protected] (PS was rated at [email protected], I mod it to [email protected] ==600W) was sufficient for my case.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Great news bud! 
That's a hell of a flash at 5hrs!
My first one took 9hrs due to a bad enet cable


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Maybe my cable is also bad, I don't know, but thanks for that tip. I'll try a different cable and see what happens.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

It must have been a long bad cable. I had a similar issue one time when flashing the nbt . Took over 3 hours. Was moving very slow. Did u by any chance select hdd update too?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

It's a 5ft cable and been using it for a long while now. No, I just selected bl/sw/cd/iba. I was gonna try again the SSD but was tired after switching 3 NBTs around and trying for a few days. I just wanted the damn thing to work since I needed the car today. The longest file, TTS, was about 1.8GB, but it should have taken like 45 minutes at the most.


----------



## spitcool (Jan 23, 2014)

hey TokenMaster, you're welcome to stop by and grab my enet cable (i'm in fremont). i just flashed 53.5 on my F30 with no problems a few days ago.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I also think thait it is a bad cable, until proven wrong. I have flashed ECE NBT multiple times (differents units) and it takes around 25 minutes, not 45. I have around 5 ft long cable. These ethernet cables are not meant to be continuously connected, disconnected and bended. Locking tab has very limited life time, and the cable is not very durable too.

I think that hddupdate makes no difference here, or does it? There are no NAVD or ENTD updates in psdzdata or svt_soll.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

spitcool said:


> hey TokenMaster, you're welcome to stop by and grab my enet cable (i'm in fremont). i just flashed 53.5 on my F30 with no problems a few days ago.


Thanks for the offer, spitcool. I have an extra cable somewhere. I just use this cable to flash my entire car to 54.1 too with no problem, although the HU_ENTRY did take more than 2 hours.



ap90500 said:


> I also think thait it is a bad cable, until proven wrong. I have flashed ECE NBT multiple times (differents units) and it takes around 25 minutes, not 45. I have around 5 ft long cable. These ethernet cables are not meant to be continuously connected, disconnected and bended. Locking tab has very limited life time, and the cable is not very durable too.
> 
> I think that hddupdate makes no difference here, or does it? There are no NAVD or ENTD updates in psdzdata or svt_soll.


I'm not sure what hddupdate does, really, but no, I didn't try it this time.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

May not be bad cable because i have tried a few times to downgrade my NBT to 49.4 and every time it took more than 4 hours (the last time it took 6 hours) to complete the job. But if i flash with newer psdzdata > 51, normally it took less than an hour.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

I think NBT flash takes over ethernet port connected through diagnostics port (OBD). But I think in your case and mine, Flash took over CAN2, which makes sense as it's very slow.

I wonder if this is the case.



TokenMaster said:


> Thanks for the offer, spitcool. I have an extra cable somewhere. I just use this cable to flash my entire car to 54.1 too with no problem, although the HU_ENTRY did take more than 2 hours.
> 
> I'm not sure what hddupdate does, really, but no, I didn't try it this time.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

In my case I upgraded from 51 => 54. I still took me 3 hours, usually it takes me 30min to flash the NBT.



sbc55 said:


> May not be bad cable because i have tried a few times to downgrade my NBT to 49.4 and every time it took more than 4 hours (the last time it took 6 hours) to complete the job. But if i flash with newer psdzdata > 51, normally it took less than an hour.


----------



## spitcool (Jan 23, 2014)

yeah i upgraded from 51.x > 53.5 and took about 30-40 min.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

vithy said:


> I think NBT flash takes over ethernet port connected through diagnostics port (OBD). But I think in your case and mine, Flash took over CAN2, which makes sense as it's very slow.
> 
> I wonder if this is the case.


You could be on to something here. The error I'm getting is: 
Errorstatus: UPDATE_ERROR; Errorcode HTTP-Server: 0; ECU: HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET_63

HTTP-Server, being the car. This doesn't explain why 48.3 works though, unless it's only designed to communicate via BCAN and V50+ PSdZ only works on ETHERNET_63. I wonder if resetting HU Activation Line would help. Also, switching cables didn't help. It still took close to 5 hours flashing 48.3. Flashing 51+ took noticeably faster when flashing BTLD but I couldn't get past 0% on the first SWFL.

I recovered my other NBT (only one left - which is undetectable at the moment) and tried flashing it again to 51.3 and 53.3, both failed. I'm left with partially working NBTs. I've been trying lots of things with no good result. I'm beginning to suspect that it's gateway and wondering if I should downgrade it, flash NBT, then upgrade it again.


----------



## fabio67 (Jan 9, 2016)

I read ECU, then calculating svt, detect caf for swe, we select and encode caf, unfortunately does not work


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fabio67 said:


> I read ECU, then calculating svt, detect caf for swe, we select and encode caf, unfortunately does not work


Then you will have to figure out how to flash NBT. In car with no ZGW Gateway, I do not know the process to do so.


----------



## fabio67 (Jan 9, 2016)

install nbt f10 not original, not the same frame, I read svt, detect caf for swe, encode, can it work?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fabio67 said:


> install nbt f10 not original, not the same frame, I read svt, detect caf for swe, encode, can it work?


If yiu mean install in F10, I think then you could flash it, but it is beyond simple CAFD injection and coding now.


----------



## fabio67 (Jan 9, 2016)

hello last night I had to close everything, my wife said that if I go on like this' prepares the bags!


----------



## fabio67 (Jan 9, 2016)

Flash nbt in f10 lose chassis number and codes FSC?
my nbt has radio dab, no nbt f10


----------



## cdxa (Jan 7, 2016)

@Fabio67

I've done the same mistake, "Code Default Values" on my NBT. Do you found a solution?

I have copy of orginal CAFD, but i can't code with it. I get error:

[HU_NBT - 63 - cafd_00000ded-003_004_110] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA started
MCDDiagService<id=62649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_PerformECUCoding, service=WDBI_PLAIN - WriteDataByIdentifier with unlimited Data-ID (plain hex value), description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET>
[HU_NBT - 63 - cafd_00000ded-003_004_110] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA finished
[HU_NBT - 63] There was an error during TAL execution, please check the log files.
[HU_NBT - 63] - [Exception - HU_NBT - 63] job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service WDBI_PLAIN returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[HU_NBT - 63] finalizeECUCoding started
[HU_NBT - 63] finalizeECUCoding finished
[] There was an error, please check the log files.
[] - [Exception - HU_NBT - 63] job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service WDBI_PLAIN returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[] finalizeVehicleCoding started
[] finalizeVehicleCoding finished
[] finalizeTALExecution started
[] finalizeTALExecution finished
TAL execution finished
TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithError". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "25s". [C206]
Abarbeitung beendet

I code NBT "on bench" i also have ZGW from 09/11 F10


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cdxa said:


> @Fabio67
> 
> I've done the same mistake, "Code Default Values" on my NBT. Do you found a solution?
> 
> ...


This is a VIN error. Try setting FA Vin to match VIN of NBT.


----------



## cdxa (Jan 7, 2016)

After changing VIN in FA:

] prepareTALExecution started
[] prepareTALExecution finished
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished
[HU_NBT - 63] prepareECUforCoding started
[HU_NBT - 63] prepareECUforCoding finished
[HU_NBT - 63] authenticateECUforCoding started
[HU_NBT - 63] authenticateECUforCoding finished
[HU_NBT - 63 - cafd_00000ded-003_004_110] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA started
MCDDiagService<id=62649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_PerformECUCoding, service=WDBI_PLAIN - WriteDataByIdentifier with unlimited Data-ID (plain hex value), description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET>
[HU_NBT - 63 - cafd_00000ded-003_004_110] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA finished
[HU_NBT - 63] There was an error during TAL execution, please check the log files.
[HU_NBT - 63] - [Exception - HU_NBT - 63] job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service WDBI_PLAIN returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[HU_NBT - 63] finalizeECUCoding started


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cdxa said:


> After changing VIN in FA:
> ...


I don't know what is cause of this.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

A WDBI_PLAIN error is VO related. Please delete every SA in the VO except 609 and 610 if existing and try to code NBT again. If this will fit then insert every single SA into the VO to check which SA makes the error.

And only to be on the safe side, the SWFL in the NBT are all correct (no one is UNKNOWN)?

CU Oliver


----------



## cdxa (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you for reply,
I did it! I recovered NBT from "code default values" ascetic style. The problem was in function that i used. I was used "Code" button instead "Code FDL" Probably "code" look's at FA so there is an incompatibility. (I'm using FA from 09/11 ZGW) I fortunately saved original FDL file. 
@fabio67 I could share copy of FDL
Regards


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

As I said, VO related. 

CU Oliver


----------



## mightycrown (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone has any idea how I can bring back my NBT after a flash catastrophe now it is not responding. No connection with ISTA. Just black screen.


----------



## cdxa (Jan 7, 2016)

Tool32 can connect with it?


----------



## mightycrown (Aug 18, 2014)

cdxa said:


> Tool32 can connect with it?


 No. IT is not responding to any diagnosis tool.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

And not reachable with E-Sys and "read ECU"?

CU Oliver


----------



## mightycrown (Aug 18, 2014)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> And not reachable with E-Sys and "read ECU"?
> 
> CU Oliver


No. But the only good sign is that MOST still lid up. And fan is running:angel:


----------



## cdxa (Jan 7, 2016)

mightycrown said:


> No. But the only good sign is that MOST still lid up. And fan is running:angel:


I don't think so. MOST physical layer works independent from software. Fan is running on full speed while is not controlled by software.


----------



## mightycrown (Aug 18, 2014)

So any Idea how I can bring it back? it might be that something interrupted during flashing. So left NBT in a non booting state.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

If you get no response on both Ethernet and CAN, your NBT is completely dead and cannot be recovered with any kind of BMW software.
Intel side is not that difficult to bring back to life - the flash lives on eMMC chip, so a good cell phone repair store can restore your Intel flash. As for Jacinto side of NBT, I am only aware of one person that was able to successfully fix it. He did a procedure similar to one used when recovering Audi MMI. By it is very advanced and labor intensive recovery. With current prices for NBT, I would not even bother. You may be able to sell your NBT to that person for $100 or so - PM me if you need his contacts, he is in Belarus.


----------



## mightycrown (Aug 18, 2014)

2real4u said:


> If you get no response on both Ethernet and CAN, your NBT is completely dead and cannot be recovered with any kind of BMW software.
> Intel side is not that difficult to bring back to life - the flash lives on eMMC chip, so a good cell phone repair store can restore your Intel flash. As for Jacinto side of NBT, I am only aware of one person that was able to successfully fix it. He did a procedure similar to one used when recovering Audi MMI. By it is very advanced and labor intensive recovery. With current prices for NBT, I would not even bother. You may be able to sell your NBT to that person for $100 or so - PM me if you need his contacts, he is in Belarus.


Thanks 2real4u for confirming. I will try to play the guilty card with BMW and see if I get it repaired. If not, will contact you for that's detail


----------



## macio2421 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi i am new heare ssorry for my english
Please help me i have purchase bmw f10 520d 2010 i recognize that bluetooth not working and nit wven displaying ib screen also usb and aux dont display usb charges phone but nothin else 
Also my parking sensors dont display only beeping no tyree warning and other warnings also everytime i switch the car off language changes to ferman please help me my mechanic rold me that the zgw central gateway module is faulty and i need to change


----------



## WRXEATR (Feb 6, 2008)

cdxa said:


> @Fabio67
> 
> I've done the same mistake, "Code Default Values" on my NBT. Do you found a solution?
> 
> ...


I have the same exact errors after bench flashing NBT to the most recent PSDZ V57.3. Flash fails after the first SWFL starts. I was able to take everything back out of flash mode, but the NBT is screwed/stuck on blue screen. SWFLs are all unknown but BTLD is OK and I can read SVT/FA and connect with toolset. Is the NBT HW (HW21) too old for the software?

Did anyone figure out a solution to this? IP address for NBT and ZGW are 169.254.xxx.xxx

Any help appreciated in advance.


----------



## WRXEATR (Feb 6, 2008)

WRXEATR said:


> I have the same exact errors after bench flashing NBT to the most recent PSDZ V57.3. Flash fails after the first SWFL starts. I was able to take everything back out of flash mode, but the NBT is screwed/stuck on blue screen. SWFLs are all unknown but BTLD is OK and I can read SVT/FA and connect with toolset. Is the NBT HW (HW21) too old for the software?
> 
> Did anyone figure out a solution to this? IP address for NBT and ZGW are 169.254.xxx.xxx
> 
> Any help appreciated in advance.


If anyone else has this issue, disable your windows firewall/security and re-flash with a generated TAL only for the NBT.

Thanks for the tip! (You know who you are. )


----------



## Ysseydk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Argh*

Hi all

Need some (read alot) of help from your guys with my ongoing flash of a NBT for my E61.

Pre-history:

I've used to do BMW with the old BMW Tools for Exx alot.

I've a working test bench with many modules for a ~ 2011 F10.

ZGW have I upd. to ZGW2 to be able to support/start the NBT with CAN2 Speed.

So far - so good.

Then I went flash the NBT to latest (58.1).

- I used a FA with the VIN and date from donor NBT
- Read ECU and saved this as SVT_IST
- Calculated a KIS/SVT Target with date from build of donor VIN (D713137)
- TAL calc.
- TAL-Processing
- Filled out with TAL, SVT_Soll, read FA and started flash of NBT
- Here I guess the problem started with the dialogbox for actual I-Level and target I-Level...
I ended up writing F010-14-03-500 as actual and F010-14-03-501 as target...

System started to flash and now I'm seeing like the 2 attached pictures :dunno:

Btw - what is the right way to re-flash a module with the same I-Level (as with like WinKFP for E-Series) in E-Sys ?


----------



## Ysseydk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Jubii*

Hi all

Succes.

It turned out - that all the problems where with Windows 10 and maybe E-Sys 3.27.

With good help from AP90500,- I installed a VM Win7 on the Windows 10 computer,- inside that E-Sys 3.26 with V.57 psdZdata.

Then it all worked the first time!

So - keep you Windows 7 still running I guess!


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

hi Ysseydk,

How did you get the nbt out of the flash mode. Mine is showing the same as your pictures, but i cannot get a cnnection to the nbt when i reprocess TAL. Also with Reihngold non responding ECU. 

Flashed the NBT and everything went fine untill TTS processing. stayed at 0%. Now the nbt is stuck in flash mode.

Thanks.


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

hi Ysseydk,

How did you get the nbt out of the flash mode. Mine is showing the same as your pictures, but i cannot get a cnnection to the nbt when i reprocess TAL. Also with Reihngold non responding ECU. 

Flashed the NBT and everything went fine untill TTS processing. stayed at 0%. Now the nbt is stuck in flash mode.

Thanks.


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

phamaker said:


> hi Ysseydk,
> 
> How did you get the nbt out of the flash mode. Mine is showing the same as your pictures, but i cannot get a cnnection to the nbt when i reprocess TAL. Also with Reihngold non responding ECU.
> 
> ...


I had very worse than you all experience 2 years ago

I flashed my NBT halfway and my laptop ran out of battery and i was in panic mode

what i did is connect e-sys again after booting up my laptop, go to TAL-execution again, flash press start again, it should continue to get the NBT our of flashing mode and get back to flashing mode


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Ysseydk said:


> It turned out - that all the problems where with Windows 10 and maybe E-Sys 3.27.


What is the issue with Windows 10?


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

babyk said:


> I had very worse than you all experience 2 years ago
> 
> I flashed my NBT halfway and my laptop ran out of battery and i was in panic mode
> 
> what i did is connect e-sys again after booting up my laptop, go to TAL-execution again, flash press start again, it should continue to get the NBT our of flashing mode and get back to flashing mode


Thanks, did not work. I have it out on the bench now. Made an ethernet cable from quadlock to rj45 and powered up the unit. Stil no luck. Will try some more tomorrow with tool32.


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

Gents,

Not able to make contact with NBT. It starts with the connected drive logo and then into the blue falsh screen. I have made cable to connect to NBT direct over ethernet. It recognises a connection but i am not able to ping or detect the NBT from my laptop. Any tips or tricks? I am on windows 10 by the way......firewalls off, etc. Cable is according to NBT wiring diagram with 12v on pin 29 with a 1 ohm resistor in between.

All help appreciated hate to beleive it is trashed.


----------



## GeorGiii (Dec 11, 2015)

it works remove the post pls


----------



## GeorGiii (Dec 11, 2015)

remove pls it works


----------



## wdtoddnix (May 29, 2017)

*HU_NBT stuck*



Ysseydk said:


> Hi all
> 
> Need some (read alot) of help from your guys with my ongoing flash of a NBT for my E61.
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat with E-sys 3.28.1 Successfully flashed ZGW2, but HU_NBT is stuck.

HELP!!!

[] - [Exception - HU_NBT - 63] job failed with negative response error: 
code: Problem during HTTP softwareupdate occurred! Update failed
description: Errorstatus: UPDATE_ERROR; Errorcode HTTP-Server: 0; ECU: HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET_63
severity: ERROR


----------



## wdtoddnix (May 29, 2017)

*HU_NBT stuck*



Sdt777 said:


> I think my NBT is really screwed up inside, see attached with unknown files listed!!
> Just hope it can be flashed to good working state.
> 
> It sucks having no radio/pdc etc...


I'm in same state - did you get this fixed?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Are you using an Icom or an enet cable?

CU Oliver


----------



## Ibrahim24 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just why fix something that's not broken.

Flashing HU is just not a great idea in general.
To bad guys, I really hope you get this all sorted.


----------



## jpimpao01 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi, I'm trying flash my TRSVC module, but it is not easy find HWEL turn black...

I tried several I-Levels and when I choose this 2 different I-level have red/blue folder, but no black HWEL

Any ideia how can I solve that?

Please check pictures.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Hwel should not be there.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

I mean in tal processing what boxes are checked for evo.


----------



## Gremlinsl (Feb 2, 2019)

Elthox said:


> Hwel should not be there.


How do I remove it from TAL calculation?


----------



## Gremlinsl (Feb 2, 2019)

Elthox said:


> I mean in tal processing what boxes are checked for evo.


 blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Blflash completes successfully?


----------



## Gremlinsl (Feb 2, 2019)

Elthox said:


> Blflash completes successfully?


yes


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

No idea then. You can Try downgrading with older data and see ehat happens


----------



## Gremlinsl (Feb 2, 2019)

Elthox said:


> No idea then. You can Try downgrading with older data and see ehat happens


Thanks for taking the time to try and help, not clear on what you mean by older data?


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Full psdzdata close to your car istep


----------



## Gremlinsl (Feb 2, 2019)

*Rc_check_memory_http*

I managed to solve the problem and flash my HU, turns out the issue was caused by a faulty hard disk on my laptop. Once I replaced the drive, the flash went through without a hitch.

For anyone else who may have this issue, hope it helps.....



Gremlinsl said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can anyone help me resolve the following error. Flash fails at different percentages but always same error
> 
> ...


----------



## tanokosohana (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello everyone. I have a big problem with my laptop right now. Its quality, well, I mean the quality of video images, various images, was very poor. I googled what it might be related to and most likely my matrix broke. No one accidentally knows any high-quality and inexpensive repair service in Singapore. I'm just leaving tomorrow afternoon and I can't stay here just because my laptop is broken. You just can't imagine how much I did to get a visa in Applyforprsingapore. So now I'm looking for a repair service in Singapore. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sansom (Mar 29, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> I always flash only the intended ECU, without regard to any prerequisites, If afterwards I have some issue, which is seldom, I will then go back and flash other requisite ECU's if I think it will solve my issue.


Shawn, if I'm doing a rear PDC retrofit and purchased a Rear Electronics Module that supports it, am I right to think I should flash it to the same ISTEP as the rest of the car? Or can it be a later ISTEP from the rest of the car? And you're saying I can just flash it without any other pre req's? And another question would be if you even have to worry about an external power supply if you're only flashing one ECU? Seems the power supply is needed only because multiple ECUs can take a LOT of time?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sansom said:


> Shawn, if I'm doing a rear PDC retrofit and purchased a Rear FEM that supports it, am I right to think I should flash it to the same ISTEP as the rest of the car? Or can it be a later ISTEP from the rest of the car? And you're saying I can just flash it without any other pre req's? And another question would be if you even have to worry about an external power supply if you're only flashing one ECU? Seems the power supply is needed only because multiple ECUs can take a LOT of time?


Later should be fine. I would just try and Inject CAFD and VO Code it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I never see this before. Sorry.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

You are missing ibad files


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iBad is all Head Units.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Before vin related issues, Why you dont confirm for community if ibad files fixed the writings on screenn?


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

which iDrive controller do you have?

if you have the low ZBE, you need to code it


----------



## Festiis (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi there, 

I used this guide to flash HU_NBT on a 2018 G30 and now i'm stuck on bluescreen.
I get the http error as alex did...

I use a ENET cable
E-SYS 3.34 
PSdzData_full v.4.35.11

Is there anyone who can help me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Festiis said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I used this guide to flash HU_NBT on a 2018 G30 and now i'm stuck on bluescreen.
> I get the http error as alex did...
> ...


I replied to your same PM.


----------

